# Weekly Competition 2020-01



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F R2 F R' U R2
*2. *U R U F2 U R F2 U2 R' U2
*3. *F2 U' R2 F U2 F U' F U'
*4. *F U2 R2 U F2 U F' U R2
*5. *R' U R U' R2 U' F' U F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F D2 L D' B R' B' U' F' D2
*2. *F2 D B R' U L2 D2 B' R' F2 R2 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B
*3. *U2 F2 B2 D L F' U L U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 F
*4. *F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 D2 L D' F L' R B' L' U' R2 D2 U2
*5. *R' U' L' D B' D2 F2 R U' B U B2 U' R2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 L D2 Rw' D' Uw2 U' Fw' F' Rw' Uw' U' B2 Fw' L Rw' R2 B Fw2 F L2 R' B Uw2 L2 D' L R' U' Fw U B U2 Rw' D U L F' R Fw2
*2. *U2 B Fw' Rw Uw' B R2 B2 D' B L' R2 U R' B' L' R' U L2 Fw' D B Uw2 L2 D' Uw B' Fw D2 Uw U' F2 L Uw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' L2 R2
*3. *Rw R' B Fw2 F' Uw2 B' F' D2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw F' U' Rw Uw' Fw R F' L Rw2 Uw B2 D Uw2 U2 L2 R' B' Fw Rw2 Fw R B' Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw Fw'
*4. *Fw2 D2 Uw F' Rw2 B L' D2 R F' U2 B2 D L' R' B' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw D' Uw2 U' B' L2 F Uw Fw F' L2 R F2 R F Uw2
*5. *B F2 R2 F D' B R2 B' Rw' B' Fw2 L Uw R D B Fw' Uw L' Uw' F L' Rw R2 D Fw2 F2 R2 D2 Fw' U2 F' Rw R' U' Fw' F' U2 L2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Lw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Bw' L R Uw2 Bw' U' F' Rw2 Uw B Fw2 Dw U2 B Fw' U2 L2 Lw' U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw R Dw B2 R B2 Dw' U Bw Lw Rw D' Dw' U Bw' L U2 Bw R2 Uw Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' F D F' U2 Rw2 Bw L2 Fw
*2. *Bw D R2 U2 Bw' L' U' Rw2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 B Lw2 D2 Bw' Rw' U' Rw' Bw Dw U F Lw' B2 L U' L' Rw' F' Uw2 Bw' F Lw2 Dw' B D F2 D Bw' Dw U2 F' L Lw' B F' R2 B Uw Lw2 Dw' L D' U2 B2 Lw2 Rw
*3. *B Lw' D2 Dw Lw2 B2 Dw' L' B' Dw2 F2 D U' Lw' B2 Fw2 D Dw R' D' B2 Bw Dw2 Fw L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw Rw' R' D Uw' Bw' F U2 F' U' Bw' F' D2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 R' U2 B Rw Bw' Fw' F U2 Bw L2 B2 L B Lw' Fw2 Uw
*4. *Bw F' D Rw' R2 Fw' L2 Rw F R' Bw Rw' Dw Rw Bw Uw U' Bw2 Lw' Dw' U2 F' Lw' B F' Uw' U Bw' Dw B Lw' R' D2 B' Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw Fw' F' U Lw' U Lw2 Fw' Rw2 D Dw2 L2 B2 F2 L' Dw Uw2 B' Uw Lw D' Lw2 Dw'
*5. *Bw Lw' R Uw R2 F' Lw2 B2 Lw2 B U2 Fw Uw2 R' Bw2 L' R' U2 Fw Rw' Uw' B2 Fw Uw R D Uw Rw Uw2 Lw' Fw2 F' U' Rw R D U' B' F' L' Bw2 Rw' R2 Bw' L2 B' Bw' Dw Bw D Fw U F Dw2 Uw R' D' B2 Rw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2L' 2R 2U' 2R R' 3F 2F' F 2R D2 2F2 2L2 2R 2D L' 3R2 B2 3R2 2R 2D' 2U' B2 F2 3U2 3R2 2D L R2 F' 3U' L 3U' U' 3F2 2F' U' 2B' F2 3U L2 2F' D' U' 3F2 L' 2B' 2F F' 3R 2R2 2D 2L' 2R2 R' 2B' U B' F 3U2 2U' 2L' 2R' 2F' 3R' 2D 3R2 F 3R2 2D'
*2. *2F2 3R2 2F D 2U 2R 3F' 3R' R B R2 D 2D2 U2 3F' F 3U2 2U 2R F 2R2 2F 2R' R2 B 3F2 F 3R2 3F 2F2 F 2R' 3U L' 2L' 2B' 3R D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2B 3F' F' 3U U' R' 3U 2U2 3F2 D2 L2 2U' B F 2D 3U' 2U' B 3R' 2B' 2U2 2B 3U' 3F 2R' B2 2B 2U
*3. *B 2B 2D 2L' 3F' 2D' B2 3F2 2R2 D2 L' 3U 2B2 3U 3F' 2U' 2B 2L2 2F' D' 2B2 D2 L2 2B 3R 2U2 L2 2L 3U2 2F2 3U F L2 2R2 3U' U2 R B2 2D 2R B' 2B' 3F 2D' 3R2 2R' 2D' U' 2L' R2 3U2 3R 2U2 B F 2D' 2B' 3F F U2 2F' U' 3R2 2D2 F2 U 2R B2 2L2 2B
*4. *2D 2U' 2R 2U2 2L 2R' R B' 3U2 2U2 2L' F2 2L2 D 2D2 B 2B' L' B2 2R' 2F' R2 D' 3U2 2U 3R' R2 F2 L' 3R2 2U' F' 3U2 3F R' D2 F' D' 3U2 2U U' F' 2D2 2F' D2 U' 3F 2D' B2 L2 2F2 2D' U2 R' 2D U 2R 2U2 F' R' 2D 3R' 2R' D2 3U2 U 2F2 2U2 2F 3R'
*5. *U2 R' 2F2 3U U R 3F D 2F 2D' 2L 2U2 B 2U U' B2 D2 U 3R' B' 2B2 F 3R R 3F' D2 2D' 2R2 D B2 U2 2B F' 2L' 2F' 2R 2F' R' D2 2F2 2U' U 2L' F2 L' 3U' 2U2 B2 D2 3U2 2U' L2 3R2 3U2 2R2 R' 2B2 3F L2 2L2 2U2 U R' 2U U B' 3F' U 2B L

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 L' R2 3B L2 3L 2B2 3F 2F L2 3L R 3B 2R' 3B' 3L2 U L R' 2F' 3R2 2D2 B R' 2B' 2L' 2R' 3F' 2R' 3U2 2F2 F2 3R 2B2 3B2 2F 2L 2B 3L' R2 D 3D' 3L2 D R 3D2 B L R' D2 L' 2L 3D2 U' 3B 3U' 2R2 3D' 3R 2R' R' U' 2R 2F2 3R D2 3U2 B2 2B2 3D2 3B2 2F2 3D2 U' 2F' 2D2 3D 3U' U B2 2U2 R' B2 3U' 3L' 2R 3U2 2F2 D R' 3D2 3U2 2F 2D2 3D' B2 R2 2D2 3U' 2B'
*2. *L 3R2 B R' 2D' 3L' 3U2 2L2 D 3D2 3B2 L' 3L' 3U' 2R F 2L2 2R R' B2 2F 3U L' B' 3U 3F 2F2 D B 2B2 2D2 3D2 2L2 2U L 3U2 U2 3R' 2B2 3B 3L2 F 2L' 3F L2 2L 2B 3B2 D F2 3R2 3F' 3U' 3B2 2L D' 3D2 2U2 3B' F2 R2 D 2U B 2L2 2D R D2 3D' B' 3D2 2B2 2U R' 2D2 2U' L 2B 3D 3L' 2R R 2F F L' 3L2 U L' 2L' 2U2 B 3L 3R D2 3R2 2B' 2L' B 2U2 2F'
*3. *2L 2R2 2F' 2L' B F2 3L2 R2 B 2L2 D 2R D' 2U B2 2L2 U 2L' 2D' R' 2B2 2F' 2R2 B2 3D 2L2 3D' R D 3L' 3D 3B 2F L' B 3B 2R2 R' U 3R 3U U2 F U 2L' 3L' 3R 3D2 3U2 2F' 3R2 R' 2B' 2L2 3R U2 3F2 2D 3D' 2U' U' 2L' 2F2 L 2B 3F2 F' 3U 3B2 3D' B L2 F L2 3L2 3U 2B2 3U2 3F 3R' 3F2 F 3L2 2R' R' U 2B2 3U 3L 3R2 R 2B2 L2 2D' 3U B F 3D 2L2 3B2
*4. *3R2 U2 2L2 B' L' 3L 2D' 2U 3B2 3F' 2F' 2D' 3D' 2U' 3B' U 2B 2L' 3D2 R2 2B' 2F' R' 2F2 2D' 3L2 2R D 3R' B2 3B 3L' 3U' 2U 3F U2 2L2 U 2R2 3U2 3L' 3R B 2F2 2L2 3F U' 2L2 F' 2L' 3R' D' F2 3R U R B' L R2 2D L2 3R 2R2 R 2D' 3D 3U 2R' 2D' 3L 2B 3F' F D L 2R' D' 3D2 2R' R 2D2 3B' 2R2 F2 3D 3F 2L' 2F D2 U 3F' D2 3F2 D2 3F L' 2R' 2F2 F 3U
*5. *B 3L2 2B2 3B L' 2L' 3R2 2R' F2 2U2 2B L 2L2 3U 3R U' 3L2 3B 3R' 3F L 2B 3B2 3F L2 3L2 3D 2L2 2B' 3B' 2F' F2 2R 2D' 2U2 2L' 2F' L2 3R' D' 2U' U 2R 3D' 3U2 3B2 2F L' F L' 3D' 2R' B 3B2 3L' R D2 3D' 3B2 2F 2D 2F L' 3L' 3D' B' 2B' 2F 3L' 2U2 2B L 3F 2R' 2F2 D 2F' F 3R 2R 2F' 2U' F2 3D' U2 2R' 3U2 2L2 3R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U2 2B R2 2U' 2F' 2R2 3B' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R U' R U2 F' U'
*2. *F R' F U' R2 U'
*3. *F' U2 R2 U R F' U R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F B' L D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R L2 B' U D' F' R Fw' Uw'
*2. *L' U F2 D2 F L2 F' B L2 D' L' F' R F L' D B' F R' U L2
*3. *D' L' U F D F2 B' R2 U R' F U2 L' D2 B2 U2 F L U B' Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw R2 B Fw2 R2 U2 Fw Uw B Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' U F Uw2 L D' L F2 D2 Uw U F' U Fw U' B' R' Fw2 F2 D' B2 Fw R2 Uw Fw L' B' Rw
*2. *B Uw2 B' Fw' Rw D2 Fw L' B Fw2 F2 U2 Fw D U R' D R2 Fw F L2 Uw' U Fw2 F' L' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 F2 R B2 U' L2 D2 L' R Fw2 U'
*3. *B2 Fw2 U F' D2 F' R F2 Rw' F' L' Rw Uw2 R Uw' L' F2 L' Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 D Uw' B' L' Rw R D' Uw U Rw Uw U2 R2 D2 Fw L Rw B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw R2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Uw' L2 Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Dw F2 D U' Bw' Lw' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 B' Fw' D Rw Fw Dw' U Rw2 D B D F L' F' U' Fw D' Uw2 U Fw2 D' Dw2 U2 B' U' F Lw2 B L' Uw2 U Fw2
*2. *R' F' Lw' Rw B Fw' L2 Lw2 U R Dw' Fw2 L' R' Bw F2 U Bw' Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' U' B2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 R Bw L' R Uw' Fw F2 R D' Dw B2 Fw2 F' L F2 Uw' L' Lw Rw2 D2 B2 Fw Dw' Fw F' L' R B Uw' Fw2 D2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 L Lw' F' Dw Uw2 Fw' U F Dw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 U Fw' U L' Fw' L' B F2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 Lw R2 F Dw2 U L B Fw2 D Lw B2 Lw' B Fw F' Lw Fw Uw2 Rw2 F L2 Lw' F' U F Lw' D' Uw2 Bw Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 2R' 3F' R 3F' L' B' F 2D2 2U2 R 2B2 3U R B2 3U' L2 R' U2 B 3F' 2F' F2 3U 2F2 3R2 3F2 2L2 F' 3R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 2B2 2L 2F F2 2D2 2L2 2B' U 3F2 3R2 B 2F 2L' U2 2L2 D2 2L 2R2 D' 2D2 2U2 U2 2B' 2D 2L2 3U 2U2 R F2 L' B 3F2 L 3R 2R 2U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3U' 2B 3D 2B 3F 2F2 3L2 R2 B' 2L' 3F2 L2 3R' 2R2 3D2 L' 3R' 2U 3R F2 2L2 3D 3L2 3B' 3F 2F F2 2D2 R B2 F' 3U' 3F2 3L2 F2 L' 2D' 3B2 R2 2D' 3B2 L2 2B2 U' L' 2R2 U 3B' 2L' 2F' R2 3D' B' 3L2 2F2 2D' B L2 D 2D 3D U' L2 2U2 3L' 2U2 L' 3L' 3R2 3D' 3R' U2 3F' 3D' 2U U 3B2 U 3L' R2 3F2 2D 3D' F2 3R 3B R2 2D2 3R2 2R B F2 L 2D 3D2 R2 F2 3L 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F R D2 F' U2 B D2 B R D2 U2 B D' B D F R U2 D Fw' Uw
*2. *B F' D2 L2 U D L2 U R2 L' U' D' R U B' F2 L' D' L B2 F'
*3. *D2 R' L' B' R2 D2 L' R F D R' L' F2 D2 B U' R L F' D Rw Uw
*4. *B2 F2 L R B2 F' R D' B' U2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 D' U2 B' R2 B2
*5. *D F2 B' L2 R F D' R F' L D' U2 R2 L B2 U' R2 L2 D' L Fw' Uw2
*6. *D R' D' L2 F2 R D' U2 B' D U' R D R U R' B' L' F2 D U Rw Uw'
*7. *F2 D R' L D U' F2 R U R2 U' D L2 B R2 B R' B F' L2
*8. *F2 R' B R2 B' D B2 F R D F R2 F' R' F L2 B2 D B2 D B' Rw' Uw2
*9. *L U' D2 F' D2 L F' U' L D' R F2 R2 D F R' B' L U' Rw Uw'
*10. *U2 B' R' L B L2 F2 U B' U' F2 B D' F2 R' U B2 D R2 F D2 Fw Uw2
*11. *B' F R B' L' U B2 U' L' D' R' D' B L2 F2 B2 U2 B' L U B' Rw Uw2
*12. *U L2 U D2 R' L F' R' L' U' R' D' U' F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*13. *F' L2 B F' R U' L2 B2 L F2 R D L F L' F U L' D2 U' B Rw' Uw
*14. *R D2 U' B' D2 R F' L2 R U' B L2 B F2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 Fw Uw
*15. *B U D' L' U2 D2 B2 R B2 R B2 U' D2 L2 B2 F U F B' Rw Uw2
*16. *U F' R' D2 U' R2 D' L2 D U L R B2 R2 F2 R' L2 U2 D2 F' L2 Fw' Uw
*17. *L F U' L2 U B2 U2 L B2 U L' B' L R' B2 D' L2 R' F D' Rw2 Uw2
*18. *L2 R' U L' R B R' B L D' L2 U R' F U' L2 B2 R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*19. *D2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 B2 U2 L F D2 R D2 B2 U L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*20. *F' U B D' L2 U R' U F2 L2 U' F' L' D2 F R2 D F2 U D B Rw2 Uw2
*21. *D' R U F' L' F2 L U F2 D2 U' L U' D' F2 R D' U' R2 D' Fw'
*22. *F2 L B' L' U2 B R' F L' F' U' F B' U L' U B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *L' R' U' D2 R' F D' L2 R' D2 B' U D' F' R L' U2 L2 U Rw2 Uw
*24. *D2 B L' U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U2 R L U' R U' R2 U2 D2 F B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*25. *U R' F2 L2 D' L' B' R2 B2 R D' R2 L2 B' L R F D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *L D B2 F U' B2 R' U B F2 D F' L' D' R' U2 F2 U' B2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*27. *U' R2 L U B2 U2 F' U B2 R F U2 D2 L R' F' R' L2 D F Rw Uw'
*28. *D F R' F' U' B2 R2 L F2 R' L' B' F U F' L2 F2 U2 D2 R' Fw Uw'
*29. *R2 U' L R D2 U2 B' D2 F D L R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B F D2 L Fw' Uw2
*30. *L B U2 D R' D2 U R L D' F' U2 B2 R' U2 D2 F D L B U2 Fw Uw
*31. *F B' R' B D L' B D' L' F D2 U2 L D F' D2 B U L F2 R Fw Uw2
*32. *D' R2 D L F2 U B U' L' R2 B F2 R L' B' L' R F2 D' L Fw' Uw'
*33. *U B R' F2 B L U2 B L' R' F D2 F2 U' F' L F2 R F' L U2 Rw2 Uw
*34. *L' B2 R2 D R B L D' L B D' F' D R2 F' L B2 U R2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *D2 B R2 D2 U' B' U' R' L' F L' D F U' L' U' R' D' F2 B2 L2 Fw'
*36. *L' R' B L F2 B2 U' B F2 L' D' R' F R B2 F R2 U' F' Rw Uw
*37. *R B U R F2 D' L2 B' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 R B' D' F' D' L2 R' Fw Uw'
*38. *R' B' U' R D' F2 U B D F2 U2 D' R' L2 F2 D B' U' L U' Rw Uw'
*39. *L' U2 F2 B R' U D L2 R U' F R2 B F2 D' R D F U Rw Uw2
*40. *B2 F2 U' B U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L U B2 L2 D2 R' Fw Uw'
*41. *R2 B2 L F U F B' D U2 B D' L' R2 U2 B F2 L' D2 B' D2 Rw Uw2
*42. *B' U' B2 R D' R2 L' U2 B' L U' B' L2 U F D2 R2 D B2 U Rw' Uw2
*43. *B2 U' B' L2 B2 F' R2 U2 D' B' R' F D F2 R B' D B R Fw Uw'
*44. *F' D2 F2 L B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D F' L2 B2 D' F2 L' D' Fw Uw2
*45. *F2 U' R L2 D2 F' D U' B2 D2 F2 R' F' U F2 D B' D U2 R2 Fw Uw
*46. *B' U2 L F2 B2 R D F' L2 F' R F2 U2 D' L' R D B2 U Fw' Uw2
*47. *L2 U2 R U2 D F' B R' F' R' U2 B U2 F2 U D L' D L2 Fw Uw'
*48. *R D' F2 R' D' U2 F L2 F2 L' D' L B2 D R' B U' B' L Uw'
*49. *L2 B' R' F B U' R' D2 L' U' L2 B U2 R' F U2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*50. *B' R' L' B2 U' D' R2 U' R' B' F R U' L R2 D2 F L U Rw' Uw
*51. *D2 L F' U2 D2 B' R' U' B' U2 B F' D' L R D2 U L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*52. *R2 U B' F R2 L U B' U2 L2 D2 U' B U B2 F R2 U2 R2 U' Rw Uw
*53. *R2 F U2 F L' D L2 F U D' R' D2 R B F2 U' D2 L R2 U Fw' Uw
*54. *R U2 B F L2 F2 L' U R' U' L B2 U D L' D B R L' B U Rw Uw2
*55. *B' F2 R' F U' R' U D' B D2 R' L' B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' F U' B
*56. *F' U2 B2 U' B' D' F2 R' L' U2 F U2 R L2 B L' U' R2 D U L2 Fw Uw'
*57. *D' U L2 D2 U2 B L' D L F' R2 B2 L' R' B L D' R F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*58. *L' D B2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 U' R U' F2 D L2 R F' U B2 R' B F' Rw' Uw2
*59. *L D' B U2 F L' U' L' U B2 R2 D2 L R' B U F R B2 Rw2 Uw
*60. *L' D' U2 F R' D U2 L F2 B2 D' B U R' F2 B2 D U' F2 D Rw Uw2
*61. *D2 R U2 D B U' D F' R L2 D' F' B' R D2 F' D2 B U' D' Rw Uw
*62. *B2 L' F D L2 B2 F2 D L' B D R U2 L' B' L U L F U' Fw' Uw'
*63. *L' R2 D' F2 D2 R' L' F D2 F2 B L R F' D' B R' B D2 R' Fw Uw'
*64. *R2 U' D' R' B2 R' B U' L' U' B R' F' U' F' D2 L2 U2 R U2 B Rw' Uw
*65. *L2 F' B' L B' F' L2 B2 L' F' D' F' L' D2 B U' L R U R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*66. *U2 L D R' L' U' F R2 D U' L' U2 L' B D B F' R2 U R Fw Uw2
*67. *L' D' F R' F D' R U2 B R U L D R2 D2 B' D L2 D2 U B Rw Uw
*68. *R2 D B' L' D' R B2 L2 R' F B' R' L' U D B' L2 B2 F U2 R Fw' Uw'
*69. *D2 B' D' U' L' F L U' R' D2 F' B' R2 D B' D' B2 R2 F2 L' Fw' Uw
*70. *D2 B2 U F U2 R2 B' U' R2 U R U R U2 D2 L' U L B U Rw2 Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U2 B U2 L B R2 F R L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U R2 D'
*2. *B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F R2 B F U L2 R2 F' R2
*3. *L' B' D' F' L' B2 R' F2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2
*4. *B2 R2 D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 D2 U L2 R D B2 L D' F' L' F'
*5. *L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U B R' F' L' B F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U L2 B' R' D' B' L2 B' L' F' B2 U R2 U2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2
*2. *U2 L' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 F' L R' B R U' L' U' F
*3. *D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F' R2 D U' B' D' R F2 D2 U'
*4. *B2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D' U F' L F U' R2 B' U2 B2 R'
*5. *B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' D' L' B2 L B2 L' B' L U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U' B' F U' R2 D' R B2
*2. *L' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 L2 R' D' L R F2 D' B' F D' U' B2
*3. *F R2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' D F D2 F U2 F2
*4. *R L' B2 U D L' B' R' U' F B2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 L' F2
*5. *F2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 U L B R D' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U' D B' R2 B' L B2 U' F R2 F B2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 L' U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B F' D' B' D2 F L2 R U' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 D' B2 U' B D2 F U R' D2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 B R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R U' R' U R' U
*3. *R U' B L B' U2 R' L B' L U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D'
*4. *R2 Uw2 Fw Rw D' Uw B2 R F' Uw2 U L2 D2 L Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Rw F' D2 Uw R2 Uw' B D' Uw' L' R Fw2 Rw' D2 L2 D2 Uw' U L' B L2 R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F' U' F U2 F U R'
*3. *U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R U F2 D' B' F D R' F'
*4. *U2 R2 Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Rw R Uw Rw Uw2 Rw U L Uw Fw2 Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 F2 R2 D' Fw' D Rw R' U F U2 Rw' B Fw2 U L2 R' F R2 D U2
*5. *F U2 Fw Uw' R U Rw2 Fw F2 Rw D' Lw' Dw2 F' R2 Fw2 D2 Fw' F D U L' Lw R D U L2 Lw2 B2 Fw Dw2 L' Fw D2 F Dw' Lw' Bw Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Dw U L' B R F2 R' Fw' F Rw' R' Fw2 D' F Uw U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2
*3. *L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U B R2 F D U2 R2 U R2
*4. *R' F2 Rw D2 Uw' U' F Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R' F Rw R' B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F R F Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D R2 B' D B2 F' D Uw U2 B' F2 Uw' R D U
*5. *D2 Bw' F L2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 L Lw2 Rw' R' Bw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Rw U' L2 F Dw Lw2 Rw Fw' Uw' Lw F' D2 Bw' D F' Dw2 R' B U R' F2 D' Dw U Rw2 B2 L D' L2 Lw2 R Bw' Fw D' Dw B2 Fw F2 Lw' Rw' F Lw' Bw'
*6. *2R B 3U2 B' R2 3U' 2U' B 3F 2L2 D' 3R 2B2 2R2 2B' 2F' 3R' 3F 2F F2 L' D2 3R' 3U B 2R' B' D' 3R' 2D2 2B2 U2 B' L 2F' 2D2 2B' 2F' L2 R U2 2R R B L 2B2 D 3U2 2U' U2 F2 2D 3U2 3F2 D 2F 3R' 2B L2 2L 2D U2 3R 2B 2L' U B 2B' 2F' 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 F2 R F' R U F'
*3. *U' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D L F' R2 B2 F2 D L' D B L2
*4. *Rw' F R D' F' D2 Uw Rw Uw B' D2 Rw' Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 F R D2 Rw F2 Rw' B Uw2 U B Fw2 L Rw D' B' Rw' U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 D F'
*5. *U' Rw B' Uw Rw2 U' Rw' Dw2 F Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw' Uw Fw2 U Rw2 R' Bw' Uw2 B' Lw' D Dw2 Rw R2 Dw' U Fw2 L2 F U2 F R Bw Uw2 Fw' Uw U L' Lw' D2 L2 Uw U F2 Rw' R2 Fw' R Bw F2 Uw2 U2 F' Lw' Bw' Uw Lw Uw
*6. *2U' L2 2D2 3F' U 3R D 2D 2U' 3R 2B D2 3U' 3F2 2D2 2F' L2 R' 3U' 2U' L' R 3U' R 2F F R U2 B 3F' 3U' 2U U2 2L' 2R' 2D' L' U' 3R' 2F 3U2 U2 2R2 3U2 2U 2B2 3F F2 2R R 2F2 L' 3U2 3F' F 2D U 2L R' 2U2 2F D' 3R2 2R2 R2 2B2 3R D' B 2D'
*7. *2F2 2L D' 3D2 3B2 3U2 B 2F' 3R 2R2 D2 2F 2R2 U' 3F' D' 3B2 2L2 3F 2R' 2D2 3U 2U2 L' 3L2 2R2 3F L' B L2 3R2 2R R' 3F 3D' L B2 2B 3F 2F' 2U R' 3U2 2R' 2U2 3F' D2 2F2 D2 B' 3F' 2F D' 3U2 B' 2B2 3L 3R2 U L 2L 2U2 2B 2R' B 2D2 3L' 3B' 3F2 L 2L2 R2 B2 2F' L' 3L2 D' 2D 2L' 2F2 2L' R2 B2 2D 3B2 3R' 3F' 2F2 D 2F' 2R' D2 U2 L B2 3F2 L2 2B' U F

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR3+ DL0+ UL3- U3+ R5+ D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR5+ DL5+ UL3- U2+ R1- D4- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R1- D3- L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR4- DR2+ DL6+ UL2- U2+ R3+ D1- L5+ ALL5- y2 U5- R4- D1- L6+ ALL5- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR3+ DR0+ DL4+ UL3- U5+ R6+ D6+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U5- R4+ D1+ L2- ALL3+ UR DR UL 
*5. *UR1+ DR4+ DL2- UL4+ U0+ R1- D4- L4- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4- D1+ L2+ ALL1- UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U' L U R' B L' l b'
*2. *B R' U' B' R' B' L' l r' b' u
*3. *U L' R' B' L' B U L' l r
*4. *U' B R' L' U R' U' B l' r' b' u
*5. *L' U R L U' R L' B' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 3) /
*2. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L' R L' B' L' U' B' R L U'
*2. *R L' R' L B' R U' R U L' U'
*3. *U L B L B' U B' L' B' U' B
*4. *U L U' R L U R' U' B R B
*5. *R B L B' L' R' U B R L' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F2 R' U R' F2 R' F' U2
*3. *B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L F2 L2 U' L U F R2 U' B'
*4. *B' Rw D' Rw' B2 Fw' R' F Rw' D' B R2 D' U F R2 B2 U2 B' R Fw2 L2 F D' R2 B Uw R F2 Rw' R' B' Rw' U L' D2 R2 Uw2 L Rw2
*5. *Bw' R2 Bw' F' Dw' L' Rw' R' Fw' Lw2 D Dw Rw Dw B2 Bw L Lw' R2 Bw' Fw Rw' R Fw L' D2 Lw Fw Uw B' Uw2 L' D' L R' U R2 F2 Dw Fw R2 Dw' U' Fw' R Dw2 U' L Lw D2 Uw U2 Bw2 U2 Fw' L D' Fw Rw Bw2
*OH. *F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U L U2 R' B' F' R2 B2 D' F' R2
*Clock. *UR1- DR6+ DL1- UL4+ U1- R4+ D1+ L4- ALL5- y2 U4- R1+ D0+ L4- ALL3+ UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U L U R U B U' L l u'
*Square-1. *(4, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, -4) / (4, 0)
*Skewb. *U B' R U' B U' B L' U B R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' L' R r f F r' f l F' L R B L F' R B
*2. *L F' b' l L' B r b f F' L' F' L' R' B L' F'
*3. *L b f' l L' B' l r' b B' L R B' R B' R B
*4. *r b' B r' f' l' b' F' L B' F L B' R F L
*5. *l L l' r R' r R r B' L R' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U L Bw' Rw U' Rw R' B' Uw' L' Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw Rw l
*2. *Uw Rw Bw L' R B' Rw' Uw' Lw' U L' Bw' Rw' Bw Lw' Rw Bw Rw l r
*3. *B' Uw' Rw' B Lw R' Uw' Lw' L R B Bw' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw Rw' Lw l' r'
*4. *Uw Rw L Bw R Bw B' Rw' Bw' U R' Lw Bw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw l' r
*5. *Rw U B' Rw' Lw' Bw' U R B' Uw' L Uw' Lw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw' Bw u l' r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R U R D L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D L U R2 D R D L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R D L U L D R3 D2 L U2 R D2 L U L D R U2 L D L U R U R2
*2. *R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D L D L U R U R D2 R U2 L D2 L U R U L D3 L U R D R2 U L2 D R2 U2
*3. *D R U R D L D R U L D L U2 R2 D L2 U R D2 L U R U R D R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U L U R2 D3 R U L U R D L3 D R2 U L2 D R2 U3 R D L2
*4. *R D R D L2 U2 R D R U L D2 R U L D L U2 R D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L3 U R3 U L3 D R D2 L U2 R D2 R U L2 U R2 D R
*5. *R D R U L2 D R D R U L D L U R U L D2 R U R2 U L D2 R U L D L U R U L2 D R D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U L U L D2 R U L2 U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R' B2 U' R F R2 F' U2 R B' L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 B' D' L2 B2 U B' R U' L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 R U2 L U2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 B2 D L' U' F R' B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B2 R U2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F D B L' R D' U2 F' U F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R B2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D U' B2 L' D2 F U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B' R' B L2 R U L B F U
*2. *F D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 F U2 F R' F' U2 F' D U F' U2 L F'
*3. *F2 B' U B' D' F D B' R' U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2
*4. *U F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 R' U2 R D2 B R F' L' U B2
*5. *L' F' R U F U2 F B2 U2 R F L2 B2 D' L2 U D2 F2 D' L2 D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UL UF UB RF UR RF UR UF UL LB UL UB UR UL UB UL UF RB UR UB RB LF UF UL UB UR UF UL UB RB UR UB RB LF DR RF RB DB DR RB UR DF DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+2 LB+2 RF UR UB+2 DL-2
*2. *UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UL UB LB UB UL UF UB UL UB RF UR UF UB UL RF RB UR UB LF UF UL UF LF UL DL LB LF DL DF LF DR RF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ UF UR+2 LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL UB+ LF- DR+
*3. *UB UR UF UR UL UF UL UF UB LB UL LB RF UF UR UB UL UB UL RF UF RF UF UR RB UR UF UB LF UL UF LF UL UF LF UL UF UR RB UB DB DL LB DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB UL+2 UF LB UL+ RF DR-2
*4. *UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB UL LB UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UR UL UF LB UL UB UR RF RB UB LF UL UF UL LF UF UR RB LF UF UR UB DB RB DB DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LB+ UL UF- UR LB+2 DL+2 LF+ UF UR+2 DL+2
*5. *UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UB LB UB UR UF RF UR UB UL LB UL LB RB UR UF UB UL UF RB UB UR LF UF UL RF LF DB DL LB DL DB DR RB DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 UB UL DF+ DR+2 DF+2 DR DF LF+ UF+2 LF UF LF+2 UF+ UL UF UL+ DF+ DR RB+ DF-


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2019)

Well since the 1st weekly competition has started, let's all give @Mike Hughey a bit virtual round of applause for all the work he has done this past year for the weekly comps, as well as all the time and work he has done for adding, not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 new events to the competition. 

Thank you very much Mr. Hughey and everyone else involved for all your time and help with running SpeedSolving forums and the weekly competitions.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Hooray for Mike! 

Also, I was the first to ever compete in 15 puzzle


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 31, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Hooray for Mike!
> 
> Also, I was the first to ever compete in 15 puzzle
> 
> View attachment 11167


haha lol gj


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> haha lol gj



I was the first to compete in the comp, so I will proudly leave a tab open and never refresh it, so I can say I got 1st XD


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 31, 2019)

omg first to do curvy copter!!!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> omg first to do curvy copter!!!View attachment 11169



lol all DNFs what happened?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> omg first to do curvy copter!!!View attachment 11169


And why the language?


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 31, 2019)

ProStar said:


> lol all DNFs what happened?


I dnfed all the solves just to be first
A small price to pay for salvation


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

2 people besides me have now competing in 15 puzzle... AND I'M NOT LAST! XD


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> I dnfed all the solves just to be first
> A small price to pay for salvation


Then you really didn't compete, since anyone, even non cubers could just DNF all results...not that it matters to much for this.

Edit: I am only saying this out of principle for or for not competing. I honestly don't care ho is first, but I think if someone is going to do that, at least try your best.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 31, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.
> 
> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).
> 
> ...


Are there any posts or guidelines on how the Curvy Copter scrambles work??


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> Are there any posts or guidelines on how the Curvy Copter scrambles work??


This seems to show the move notation okay.








SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter.


An example of a pure Positive Jumble: UR+ LF+ UF UR-' LF-' An example of a pure Negative Jumble: UR- LF- UF UR+' LF+' An example of a pure "NS" Jumble: UR+ LF+ UF UR+' LF+' An example of a pure "Unusual" Jumble: UR+ LF- UF UR-' LF+' An example of a combo Jumble: UR+ LF- UF UR+' LF+' I'm...




www.speedsolving.com





The two-letter designation of the edges should be pretty self-explanatory.

However, it's clear I need to start providing rules/help for the events. Yet another thing on my list of things to do this year.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 31, 2019)

Let’s go!
Very good scrambles and results for me:


----------



## Liam Wadek (Dec 31, 2019)

I did actually get the first ever speed-fmc average on ss  Not just dnfing every solve lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> I did actually get the first ever speed-fmc average on ss  Not just dnfing every solve lol


Ugh. You've hit one of the bugs. It's not supposed to allow you to enter results without times, but apparently you did. Do you know the times for those solves?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh. You've hit one of the bugs. It's not supposed to allow you to enter results without times, but apparently you did. Do you know the times for those solves?



I was just about to say that all times were DNS. Also, lower scores are better, correct?


----------



## Sion (Dec 31, 2019)

I thought this might help 


All of these are from the perspective of UF, but I think this can translate for every other face too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

ProStar said:


> I was just about to say that all times were DNS. Also, lower scores are better, correct?


Yes, lower scores are better.

I was able to duplicate the DNS values by going back and editing the results after having entered them, and clearing the times that way. So please don't do that until I can fix it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 31, 2019)

First average for Speed FMC that follows all the rules


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

Answering some questions found in the website comments:



> three questions: does it have to be a curvy copter? is it jumbled when scrambled? and where do I find algs?


a. Yes, it needs to be a curvy copter. 
b. Yes, the scrambles lead to a jumbled puzzle; they will almost always not be in cubeshape when scrambled.
c. I'll let someone else answer this. I'm still trying to figure out fully how to solve it on my own without any help before I compete.

[QUOTE}can i use as many cubes in speed FMC or do I just use one and do linear FMC.[/QUOTE]
You can use up to 3 cubes, just like in regular FMC, along with stickers, and obviously paper and pen. Linear FMC is totally not necessary for this, although it could potentially help you with time to do so, if you happen to be really good at linear FMC. But all normal FMC techniques are valid - the only problem is, the clock is ticking!


----------



## Sion (Dec 31, 2019)

I wanted to let everyone who is interested with competing in curvy copter that I have updated the SALOW notation page with the notation used in these competitions.









SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter.







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 31, 2019)

HOLY CRAP I GOT A 31 POINTER IN SPEEDFMC (28 moves in 3:18) and also 2 35 pointers in the same average... absolutely insanely lucky average (40.06) just wanted to share lol


----------



## Sion (Dec 31, 2019)

Just did my first copter solve. 

We need to develop a proper speedcubing method and fast.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 31, 2019)

Sion said:


> Just did my first copter solve.
> 
> We need to develop a proper speedcubing method and fast.


I was just thinking this omg.... Its tedious as all heck. I mean... The 2Look CLLs that were developped are a huge time saver... Probably taking off two minutes realistically. But... God we can do better, right? I hope!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow! Thank you so much @Mike Hughey for all of this work you have put into this!! I appreciate it greatly!
I understand that the system is not working perfectly now, but I still am impressed you managed to add 4 new events this year. Thank you and good job!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 31, 2019)

Now that Mirror Blocks is in, I can also set some Server records  Pays off that I used to actually do this event
First average already with a sub20 single lmao


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 31, 2019)

Hm, the 4th scramble for Curvy Copter seems to be wrong... at the end there's LB+ UL UF- UR which seems impossible.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 31, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> Hm, the 4th scramble for Curvy Copter seems to be wrong... at the end there's LB+ UL UF- UR which seems impossible.


Yeahhhh I saw impossible moves like in almost every scramble... Just a bug that we still have to work out. No problem, just stuff that still needs fixing. A new event after all.


----------



## Shaun Mack (Dec 31, 2019)

ok so i got a 55.37 on 2-4 relay but it wont enter so @Mike Hughey please enter that if you can thx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> Hm, the 4th scramble for Curvy Copter seems to be wrong... at the end there's LB+ UL UF- UR which seems impossible.


I just tried applying the scramble, and I had no trouble at all applying the whole scramble. Maybe try again? Make sure you're turning + clockwise and - counterclockwise. Also it admittedly takes some care to get the +2 -2's right.

I also double-checked after applying the scramble by applying the reverse scramble, and I was able to get back to cubeshape by applying the reverse scramble. So I'm quite sure the scramble is fine as is.



Shaun Mack said:


> ok so i got a 55.37 on 2-4 relay but it wont enter so @Mike Hughey please enter that if you can thx


Done.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 31, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just tried applying the scramble, and I had no trouble at all applying the whole scramble. Maybe try again? Make sure you're turning + clockwise and - counterclockwise. Also it admittedly takes some care to get the +2 -2's right.
> 
> I also double-checked after applying the scramble by applying the reverse scramble, and I was able to get back to cubeshape by applying the reverse scramble. So I'm quite sure the scramble is fine as is.
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking, you're right haha, I was trying to do RF instead of UR 

Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 31, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I just tried applying the scramble, and I had no trouble at all applying the whole scramble. Maybe try again? Make sure you're turning + clockwise and - counterclockwise. Also it admittedly takes some care to get the +2 -2's right.
> 
> I also double-checked after applying the scramble by applying the reverse scramble, and I was able to get back to cubeshape by applying the reverse scramble. So I'm quite sure the scramble is fine as is.


...i am admittedly not as good at scrambling as I thought haha.... Oops.


----------



## Sion (Dec 31, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> Thanks for checking, you're right haha, I was trying to do RF instead of UR
> 
> Sorry for the trouble!




Is it possible for you to make a thread with your curvy copter method? Call it “Goodman”


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 31, 2019)

Sion said:


> Is it possible for you to make a thread with your curvy copter method? Call it “Goodman”



Perhaps I'll make a video on it soon! It's derived from RedKB's tutorial (I used that years ago when I first got my Curvy Copter) but since then I forgot a lot of that and decided it'd be more fun to derive my own stuff. But yeah, not sure if it should be named after me since I certainly didn't come up with the entire thing.

I'll make a thread with a basic rundown of the method since I probably will take a while to make the video. 
EDIT: Upon looking at the Curvy Copter Discussion thread, it seems VERY similar to other methods discussed there, so probably not worth posting about haha


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jan 1, 2020)

May I make a suggestion for the redi cube scrambles? I Compete here on the online competition and on the Reddit online competition. Both have redi cube but the scrambles are much better on cubers.io. Instead of looking at it like a skewb its a series of R L and X rotations. I'll attach a screenshot of the scramble and they are much easier to understand


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2020)

Those scrambles are not random state. Our scrambles are good random state scrambles.

In theory it would be possible to generate scrambles in this notation to match our scrambles (so that the same scramble displayed in either notation gives the exact same scrambled cube). I would like to try to do that someday. But that is a programming-heavy task, and I have more important items I must do first. I do hope to do it someday, though.


----------



## Dollarstorecubes (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh. You've hit one of the bugs. It's not supposed to allow you to enter results without times, but apparently you did. Do you know the times for those solves?


It is not allowing me to enter speed FMC results, i'm putting in times and solutions but they won't submit, i was wondering if this is another bug.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Those scrambles are not random state. Our scrambles are good random state scrambles.
> 
> In theory it would be possible to generate scrambles in this notation to match our scrambles (so that the same scramble displayed in either notation gives the exact same scrambled cube). I would like to try to do that someday. But that is a programming-heavy task, and I have more important items I must do first. I do hope to do it someday, though.


Honestly I find the notation that we have here very nice to read and execute, so changing that seems like a bad idea to me^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2020)

Dollarstorecubes said:


> It is not allowing me to enter speed FMC results, i'm putting in times and solutions but they won't submit, i was wondering if this is another bug.


Yes, this is another bug - I apparently just broke something. I will try to fix it as soon as possible - in the meantime, please feel free to enter results here, and don't trust the system to record your solves. I will post again when it is fixed - very sorry for this!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> Honestly I find the notation that we have here very nice to read and execute, so changing that seems like a bad idea to me^^


I would merely allow this as an optional alternate way to view the scramble. The default will remain as it is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2020)

Dollarstorecubes said:


> It is not allowing me to enter speed FMC results, i'm putting in times and solutions but they won't submit, i was wondering if this is another bug.


I believe I have FIXED this bug now. I am VERY sorry for any problems this may have caused! I made a careless error while trying to correct the statistics displays for speed FMC.

Hopefully it is working correctly now.


----------



## Dollarstorecubes (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe I have FIXED this bug now. I am VERY sorry for any problems this may have caused! I made a careless error while trying to correct the statistics displays for speed FMC.
> 
> Hopefully it is working correctly now.


Yeah i got my first result in there, thanks for taking the time to fix it!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 2, 2020)

I can't submit my last solution in speed fmc, there is no "submit solution" button.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I can't submit my last solution in speed fmc, there is no "submit solution" button.


I believe there are some browsers where the submit solution button is currently going beyond the accessible space, so I can believe that and I am sorry. I will try to fix it tonight.

But in the meantime, is there not a green "Save" button under the solution time? It should do the same thing as the "Submit Solution" button, if it is there, submitting the solution. If it is not there but the timer is still running, click on the area where the time is displayed, then hit a spacebar to stop the timer. Hopefully then a green "Save" button should be there. Hit "Save" and hopefully your result will be saved.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 2, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe there are some browsers where the submit solution button is currently going beyond the accessible space, so I can believe that and I am sorry. I will try to fix it tonight.
> 
> But in the meantime, is there not a green "Save" button under the solution time? It should do the same thing as the "Submit Solution" button, if it is there, submitting the solution. If it is not there but the timer is still running, click on the area where the time is displayed, then hit a spacebar to stop the timer. Hopefully then a green "Save" button should be there. Hit "Save" and hopefully your result will be saved.



I entered it manually so that worked too.
But thanks for the help.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> I believe there are some browsers where the submit solution button is currently going beyond the accessible space, so I can believe that and I am sorry. I will try to fix it tonight.


I believe I have this fixed now. If anyone still has trouble with this, please let me know.


----------



## Dollarstorecubes (Jan 3, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Let’s go!
> Very good scrambles and results for me:
> View attachment 11170


How does the notation work for 15 puzzle, i'm having trouble getting started.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2020)

Dollarstorecubes said:


> How does the notation work for 15 puzzle, i'm having trouble getting started.


The notation gives the direction to move pieces into the empty space, and the number of pieces to move that direction. So D2 means to slide the two pieces above the space down one space, L3 implies the space is all the way on the left of the puzzle, and you are to slide all 3 pieces to the right of the space towards the left one space.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 5, 2020)

Multi-blind: timer didn't stop at 1 hour nor gave a notification. Is this known and if so, has it been intentionally changed?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2020)

T1_M0 said:


> Multi-blind: timer didn't stop at 1 hour nor gave a notification. Is this known and if so, has it been intentionally changed?


No, I tested this after making most of my changes, but perhaps a last minute change broke it. I am sorry and will try to fix it as soon as possible.

Edit: Heh. I was experimenting with timing out speed FMC, and when I removed it, I accidentally removed the code that handled timeout after a full hour on multi. It should work for less than 6 cubes, but fails for the full hour case (probably the most important one). I'm testing it now; will post here when it is fixed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, I tested this after making most of my changes, but perhaps a last minute change broke it. I am sorry and will try to fix it as soon as possible.
> 
> Edit: Heh. I was experimenting with timing out speed FMC, and when I removed it, I accidentally removed the code that handled timeout after a full hour on multi. It should work for less than 6 cubes, but fails for the full hour case (probably the most important one). I'm testing it now; will post here when it is fixed.


I believe I have fixed this bug now. Please let me know if you have any further problems.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 5, 2020)

I competed in 3x3! First time ever doing any form of speed cubing competition! A disastrous 4th solve haha


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, I tested this after making most of my changes, but perhaps a last minute change broke it. I am sorry and will try to fix it as soon as possible.
> 
> Edit: Heh. I was experimenting with timing out speed FMC, and when I removed it, I accidentally removed the code that handled timeout after a full hour on multi. It should work for less than 6 cubes, but fails for the full hour case (probably the most important one). I'm testing it now; will post here when it is fixed.


I'm pretty sure mine was a 1-pointer or a DNF anyway so you could change it into 18/35 in 60:00 or something


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2020)

T1_M0 said:


> I'm pretty sure mine was a 1-pointer or a DNF anyway so you could change it into 18/35 in 60:00 or something


Thank you; I changed it to 18/35 in 60:00. I'm very sorry if this cost you a point or two; glad you had a good idea of what the result probably was. It certainly seems like 18/35 is a good guess.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 6, 2020)

new pb: 33/34 events with valid score (and 7bld only off by one alg)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

Results for week 1: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, thembldlord, and JackPfeifer!

*2x2x2*(184)
1.  1.41 Legomanz
2.  1.45 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.52 Skycubes 66


Spoiler



4.  1.55 Kered
5.  1.63 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.66 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.79 TipsterTrickster
8.  1.84 PlatonCuber
9.  1.91 asacuber
10.  1.94 Pixaler
11.  1.95 ExultantCarn
12.  1.96 Angry_Mob
13.  1.97 JackPfeifer
14.  2.04 thembldlord
15.  2.09 Sean Hartman
16.  2.13 TheDubDubJr
17.  2.20 Michał Krasowski
18.  2.29 NathanaelCubes
18.  2.29 Kerry_Creech
20.  2.31 DhruvA
21.  2.39 Zac04attack
22.  2.40 JakubDrobny
23.  2.59 camcuber
24.  2.63 Jscuber
25.  2.65 AlphaCam625
26.  2.66 thecubingwizard
26.  2.66 LolTreeMan
28.  2.67 boby_okta
29.  2.70 Color Cuber
30.  2.72 Helmer Ewert
31.  2.73 Luke Garrett
32.  2.74 OwenB
33.  2.75 wuque man
34.  2.90 BradyCubes08
35.  2.92 remopihel
36.  2.95 2017LAMB06
37.  2.97 Dylan is nub
38.  3.03 [email protected]
39.  3.07 boroc226han
40.  3.09 Ontricus
41.  3.14 JustinTimeCuber
42.  3.17 riz3ndrr
43.  3.18 dycocubix
44.  3.20 cuberkid10
44.  3.20 mihnea3000
44.  3.20 MrKuba600
47.  3.28 Awder
48.  3.39 CubicOreo
48.  3.39 Clément B.
50.  3.40 tJardigradHe
51.  3.42 BraydenTheCuber
52.  3.46 Jami Viljanen
52.  3.46 Trig0n
54.  3.47 Sub1Hour
55.  3.54 Coinman_
56.  3.55 G2013
57.  3.56 V.Kochergin
58.  3.58 Logan
59.  3.59 Dream Cubing
60.  3.62 smackbadatskewb
61.  3.68 DGCubes
62.  3.69 SpiFunTastic
62.  3.69 Cuz Red
64.  3.71 Coneman
65.  3.72 Pyra42
66.  3.74 Hjerpower
66.  3.74 Elf
66.  3.74 Zeke Mackay
69.  3.77 ichcubegern
70.  3.79 Jaime CG
71.  3.81 Dylan Swarts
72.  3.83 fortissim2
72.  3.83 VJW
74.  3.85 Fred Lang
75.  3.86 hollower147
76.  3.87 Abhi
77.  3.88 Alpha cuber
78.  3.95 BLCuber8
79.  3.96 Shadowjockey
79.  3.96 dollarstorecubes
81.  3.98 Liam Wadek
82.  4.05 BradenTheMagician
83.  4.13 NoProblemCubing
84.  4.14 MCuber
85.  4.20 Antto Pitkänen
85.  4.20 Immolated-Marmoset
87.  4.21 Pratyush Manas
88.  4.24 d2polld
89.  4.26 VIBE_ZT
90.  4.28 Axel Lönnstedt
91.  4.30 Zagros
92.  4.33 fun at the joy
93.  4.45 SebastianCarrillo
94.  4.46 GTGil
95.  4.47 Neb
96.  4.50 jvier
97.  4.51 Mikikajek
98.  4.52 Isaac Latta
99.  4.53 DesertWolf
100.  4.54 lucasliao0403
101.  4.56 abhijat
102.  4.57 abunickabhi
102.  4.57 Kit Clement
102.  4.57 colegemuth
105.  4.59 NewoMinx
105.  4.59 ARandomCuber
107.  4.62 bandi72006
108.  4.63 nikodem.rudy
109.  4.64 connorlacrosse
110.  4.70 Cooki348
111.  4.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
112.  4.79 Jaycubes
113.  4.84 david_5647
114.  4.86 KrokosB
114.  4.86 MattP98
116.  4.90 RileyN23
117.  4.93 Aadil- ali
118.  4.95 bennettstouder
119.  4.97 Koen van Aller
120.  4.99 CrispyCubing
121.  5.02 Henry Lipka
122.  5.03 derek_981
123.  5.04 Caydoge
124.  5.07 João Vinicius
125.  5.08 Utkarsh Ashar
126.  5.10 ngmh
126.  5.10 Rubiksdude4144
128.  5.17 brad711
129.  5.20 KingCanyon
130.  5.27 xyzzy
131.  5.35 drpfisherman
132.  5.37 wearephamily1719
133.  5.39 begiuli65
134.  5.42 ProStar
135.  5.43 tavery343
136.  5.46 JC Cuber
137.  5.61 [email protected]
138.  5.70 BenChristman1
139.  5.75 swankfukinc
140.  5.80 mhcubergamer
141.  5.86 Ian Pang
142.  5.89 John Benwell
143.  5.93 [email protected]
143.  5.93 skewby_cuber
145.  5.94 Amelia
145.  5.94 lumes2121
147.  5.97 pizzacrust
148.  6.11 revaldoah
149.  6.15 Parke187
150.  6.32 Comvat
150.  6.32 rubyakdks kube
152.  6.34 SpeedCubeReview
153.  6.60 m24816
154.  6.63 CurlyFries
154.  6.63 Cubinwitdapizza
156.  6.82 theos
157.  6.85 Alea
158.  7.33 SmallTownCuber
159.  7.34 MegaCubeNoob
160.  7.44 goidlon
160.  7.44 Thelegend12
162.  7.48 ItsSnazzle
163.  7.82 NaterTater23
163.  7.82 Mike Hughey
165.  7.95 PingPongCuber
166.  8.22 Nathanael Robertson
167.  8.41 Joe Archibald
168.  8.57 One Wheel
169.  8.71 MarkA64
170.  8.79 dphdmn
171.  8.80 dschieses
172.  9.18 freshcuber.de
173.  9.34 PetrusQuber
174.  9.54 Master_Disaster
175.  9.57 ok cuber
176.  9.67 sporteisvogel
177.  10.61 SoaringAscent
178.  11.00 Bart Van Eynde
179.  12.18 SolidJoltBlue
180.  13.32 MatsBergsten
181.  14.19 Jacck
182.  17.27 Het
183.  18.04 Cubing Box
184.  26.12 Gatornade


*3x3x3*(215)
1.  6.96 Jscuber
2.  7.56 Sean Hartman
3.  7.61 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.65 Luke Garrett
5.  7.74 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.89 tJardigradHe
7.  8.08 Kered
8.  8.16 JackPfeifer
9.  8.29 Pixaler
10.  8.37 riz3ndrr
11.  8.48 thecubingwizard
12.  8.49 wuque man
13.  8.54 JakubDrobny
14.  8.66 [email protected]
15.  8.67 camcuber
16.  8.72 OriginalUsername
17.  8.92 MichaelNielsen
18.  8.93 cuberkid10
19.  9.08 FastCubeMaster
20.  9.13 JustinTimeCuber
21.  9.14 RileyN23
22.  9.22 dycocubix
23.  9.27 Michał Krasowski
24.  9.35 mihnea3000
25.  9.40 G2013
26.  9.45 thembldlord
26.  9.45 AidanNoogie
28.  9.52 BradyCubes08
29.  9.60 Zeke Mackay
30.  9.71 ExultantCarn
31.  9.72 Kerry_Creech
32.  9.73 smackbadatskewb
32.  9.73 boby_okta
34.  9.74 Dream Cubing
35.  9.75 Andrew_Rizo
36.  9.77 V.Kochergin
37.  9.84 KrokosB
38.  9.85 MrKuba600
39.  9.87 Shadowjockey
40.  9.92 ichcubegern
41.  9.93 derek_981
42.  9.95 boroc226han
43.  9.98 OwenB
43.  9.98 DGCubes
45.  9.99 NathanaelCubes
46.  10.00 Zac04attack
47.  10.13 2017LAMB06
48.  10.19 Legomanz
49.  10.20 Helmer Ewert
50.  10.23 NewoMinx
51.  10.25 Ontricus
52.  10.27 xpoes
53.  10.35 Elf
54.  10.40 Liam Wadek
55.  10.51 [email protected]
56.  10.52 Dylan is nub
57.  10.56 Logan
58.  10.59 fun at the joy
59.  10.68 BradenTheMagician
60.  10.75 DhruvA
61.  10.77 TheDubDubJr
62.  10.81 VJW
63.  10.85 Axel Lönnstedt
64.  10.87 TipsterTrickster
65.  10.88 CubicOreo
65.  10.88 Awesomesaucer
67.  10.89 MartinN13
68.  10.93 Isaac Latta
69.  10.98 Clément B.
70.  11.11 Jami Viljanen
71.  11.17 Coinman_
71.  11.17 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  11.19 turtwig
74.  11.26 Keenan Johnson
75.  11.43 m24816
75.  11.43 NoProblemCubing
77.  11.44 sigalig
78.  11.48 Pyra42
79.  11.51 Fred Lang
80.  11.53 abunickabhi
81.  11.60 nikodem.rudy
82.  11.71 Abhi
82.  11.71 ARandomCuber
84.  11.74 Rubiksdude4144
85.  11.77 remopihel
86.  11.85 dollarstorecubes
86.  11.85 GTGil
88.  11.91 Dylan Swarts
88.  11.91 Sub1Hour
90.  11.96 jvier
91.  12.00 Cuz Red
92.  12.03 Mikikajek
93.  12.10 OJ Cubing
94.  12.13 20luky3
95.  12.15 LolTreeMan
96.  12.29 Trig0n
97.  12.38 MattP98
98.  12.45 Skycubes 66
99.  12.47 Henry Lipka
99.  12.47 Cubing5life
101.  12.48 sqAree
102.  12.58 Keroma12
103.  12.61 MCuber
104.  12.66 Awder
105.  12.69 weatherman223
106.  12.71 Cooki348
107.  12.78 brad711
108.  12.82 Ian Pang
109.  12.95 fortissim2
110.  12.99 Neb
111.  13.00 Parke187
112.  13.14 SpiFunTastic
113.  13.38 TheNoobCuber
113.  13.38 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
115.  13.43 Antto Pitkänen
116.  13.45 [email protected]
117.  13.47 d2polld
118.  13.53 Kit Clement
119.  13.54 Koen van Aller
120.  13.56 Caydoge
120.  13.56 Cubingcubecuber
122.  13.68 SpeedCubeReview
122.  13.68 Angry_Mob
124.  14.06 Jaycubes
125.  14.17 abhijat
126.  14.19 xyzzy
127.  14.29 Skittleskp
128.  14.39 sascholeks
129.  14.42 oliver sitja sichel
130.  14.47 Alea
131.  14.53 bennettstouder
132.  14.57 drpfisherman
133.  14.59 DonovanTheCool
134.  14.62 DesertWolf
135.  14.64 Lvl9001Wizard
136.  14.66 Cubinwitdapizza
137.  14.71 Jaime CG
138.  14.84 InlandEmpireCuber
139.  14.87 KingCanyon
140.  14.88 BLCuber8
141.  14.91 tavery343
142.  15.08 revaldoah
143.  15.09 lucasliao0403
144.  15.12 dphdmn
145.  15.16 david_5647
146.  15.22 SebastianCarrillo
147.  15.34 ngmh
148.  15.37 BraydenTheCuber
149.  15.41 JC Cuber
150.  15.52 thatkid
151.  15.58 pizzacrust
152.  15.65 begiuli65
153.  15.90 Amelia
154.  15.91 audiophile121
155.  16.30 CrispyCubing
156.  16.41 Jmuncuber
157.  16.43 Aadil- ali
158.  16.59 Hjerpower
159.  16.60 [email protected]
160.  16.88 colegemuth
161.  17.04 WoowyBaby
162.  17.07 John Benwell
163.  17.18 SmallTownCuber
164.  17.27 lumes2121
165.  17.39 Rocketcubing
166.  17.42 PingPongCuber
167.  17.60 CurlyFries
168.  17.75 Immolated-Marmoset
169.  17.79 swankfukinc
170.  17.83 Alpha cuber
171.  18.00 rubyakdks kube
172.  18.61 Comvat
173.  18.72 mhcubergamer
174.  18.99 goidlon
175.  19.00 markdlei
176.  19.29 [email protected]
177.  19.35 theos
178.  19.44 connorlacrosse
179.  19.86 BenChristman1
180.  19.96 OriEy
181.  20.96 kawam1123
182.  21.18 MegaCubeNoob
183.  21.37 Mike Hughey
184.  21.43 VIBE_ZT
185.  21.53 bandi72006
185.  21.53 MarkA64
187.  21.83 Master_Disaster
188.  22.40 PetrusQuber
189.  22.65 wearephamily1719
190.  23.42 G0ingInsqne
191.  23.54 Thelegend12
192.  23.75 Nathanael Robertson
193.  24.26 ProStar
194.  25.11 SoaringAscent
195.  25.29 dschieses
196.  25.50 Pratyush Manas
197.  26.39 NaterTater23
198.  26.45 hollower147
199.  26.80 Joe Archibald
200.  26.88 One Wheel
201.  26.92 sporteisvogel
202.  27.58 RyuKagamine
203.  27.60 ok cuber
204.  27.89 freshcuber.de
205.  30.49 ItsSnazzle
206.  32.68 Jacck
207.  33.01 Het
208.  34.28 Cubing Box
209.  35.11 Bart Van Eynde
210.  35.39 EngineeringBrian
211.  36.56 SolidJoltBlue
212.  38.72 MatsBergsten
213.  1:06.66 Gatornade
214.  1:22.40 Miri
215.  DNF luckyboy


*4x4x4*(139)
1.  30.90 Khairur Rachim
2.  32.20 Dream Cubing
3.  33.08 FastCubeMaster


Spoiler



4.  33.85 Sean Hartman
5.  33.95 thecubingwizard
6.  34.05 Elf
7.  35.24 Michał Krasowski
8.  35.41 JackPfeifer
9.  35.46 Shadowjockey
10.  35.54 AidanNoogie
11.  35.90 NewoMinx
12.  36.03 wuque man
13.  36.08 G2013
14.  36.44 mihnea3000
15.  37.26 MrKuba600
16.  37.48 RileyN23
17.  37.71 Luke Garrett
18.  37.90 Pixaler
19.  38.37 Kerry_Creech
20.  39.22 TheDubDubJr
21.  39.32 Skycubes 66
22.  39.36 Coinman_
23.  39.58 [email protected]
24.  39.59 ichcubegern
25.  40.10 boroc226han
26.  40.22 2017LAMB06
27.  40.31 thembldlord
28.  40.78 20luky3
29.  41.31 V.Kochergin
30.  41.47 Zeke Mackay
31.  41.80 Legomanz
32.  42.18 BradyCubes08
33.  42.20 Clément B.
34.  42.47 MCuber
35.  42.74 m24816
36.  42.94 Awder
37.  43.03 Coneman
38.  43.47 DhruvA
39.  43.61 KrokosB
40.  43.70 Cooki348
41.  43.72 nikodem.rudy
42.  43.99 Fred Lang
43.  44.01 Ontricus
44.  44.31 fun at the joy
45.  44.36 CubicOreo
46.  44.47 OwenB
47.  44.74 DGCubes
48.  45.33 abunickabhi
49.  45.46 smackbadatskewb
50.  45.81 BradenTheMagician
51.  45.96 dollarstorecubes
52.  46.14 TheNoobCuber
53.  46.27 sigalig
54.  47.17 Neb
55.  47.33 MattP98
56.  47.48 xyzzy
57.  47.82 Logan
58.  48.20 boby_okta
59.  48.30 Isaac Latta
60.  48.42 Pyra42
61.  48.66 Liam Wadek
62.  48.76 swankfukinc
63.  48.81 derek_981
64.  48.91 abhijat
65.  49.38 begiuli65
66.  49.48 JustinTimeCuber
67.  49.88 Sub1Hour
68.  50.25 NathanaelCubes
69.  50.77 sqAree
70.  51.72 Axel Lönnstedt
71.  51.89 fortissim2
72.  51.91 Antto Pitkänen
73.  52.23 thatkid
74.  52.30 Cuz Red
75.  52.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
76.  52.82 Kit Clement
77.  53.18 SpeedCubeReview
78.  53.32 david_5647
79.  53.90 Dylan Swarts
80.  54.85 Rubiksdude4144
81.  55.03 Abhi
82.  55.22 DesertWolf
83.  55.73 ExultantCarn
84.  55.99 Parke187
85.  56.34 buzzteam4
86.  57.20 drpfisherman
87.  57.29 VJW
88.  57.88 ARandomCuber
89.  57.96 NoProblemCubing
90.  58.11 Alea
91.  58.44 Henry Lipka
92.  58.85 pizzacrust
93.  58.97 lumes2121
94.  59.70 Koen van Aller
95.  1:00.32 Cubing5life
96.  1:01.85 tavery343
97.  1:02.05 John Benwell
98.  1:02.32 lucasliao0403
99.  1:02.84 brad711
100.  1:03.18 Utkarsh Ashar
101.  1:03.45 CrispyCubing
102.  1:06.86 VIBE_ZT
103.  1:07.03 revaldoah
104.  1:07.56 d2polld
105.  1:07.76 Hjerpower
106.  1:07.84 OriEy
107.  1:09.85 SmallTownCuber
108.  1:13.79 PingPongCuber
109.  1:15.25 [email protected]
110.  1:16.10 BLCuber8
111.  1:16.14 Ian Pang
112.  1:18.34 Comvat
113.  1:18.89 One Wheel
114.  1:21.38 goidlon
115.  1:21.71 BraydenTheCuber
116.  1:21.82 theos
117.  1:23.86 Thelegend12
118.  1:25.28 BenChristman1
119.  1:27.21 dschieses
120.  1:27.84 sporteisvogel
121.  1:28.00 KingCanyon
122.  1:28.23 Rocketcubing
123.  1:28.38 G0ingInsqne
124.  1:38.14 ok cuber
125.  1:42.52 wearephamily1719
126.  1:43.85 freshcuber.de
127.  1:49.96 mhcubergamer
128.  1:55.50 NaterTater23
129.  2:01.82 Jacck
130.  2:09.83 Master_Disaster
131.  2:17.81 MatsBergsten
132.  2:19.69 ItsSnazzle
133.  2:26.83 hollower147
134.  2:40.43 PetrusQuber
135.  2:49.71 EngineeringBrian
136.  2:51.43 Bart Van Eynde
137.  3:06.70 Joe Archibald
138.  4:44.20 ProStar
139.  6:26.79 Gatornade


*5x5x5*(99)
1.  59.59 tJardigradHe
2.  59.77 Sean Hartman
3.  1:01.35 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:03.21 JackPfeifer
5.  1:05.19 thecubingwizard
6.  1:05.93 ichcubegern
7.  1:06.96 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:07.21 Elf
9.  1:07.96 NewoMinx
10.  1:09.72 Shadowjockey
11.  1:10.97 wuque man
12.  1:11.88 thembldlord
13.  1:12.27 AidanNoogie
14.  1:13.54 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:14.15 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:16.04 Zeke Mackay
17.  1:17.59 MrKuba600
18.  1:17.64 Coinman_
19.  1:17.81 RileyN23
20.  1:18.51 sigalig
21.  1:19.42 [email protected]
22.  1:19.69 KrokosB
23.  1:20.25 DhruvA
24.  1:21.57 Luke Garrett
25.  1:21.98 DGCubes
26.  1:22.33 Legomanz
27.  1:22.53 boroc226han
28.  1:22.59 Pixaler
29.  1:23.92 G2013
30.  1:23.99 Clément B.
31.  1:24.06 nikodem.rudy
32.  1:24.08 Awder
33.  1:24.39 CubicOreo
34.  1:24.52 OwenB
35.  1:25.72 drpfisherman
36.  1:26.69 Sub1Hour
37.  1:26.96 Ontricus
38.  1:27.29 Fred Lang
39.  1:27.40 riz3ndrr
40.  1:27.83 dollarstorecubes
41.  1:28.25 xyzzy
42.  1:28.55 fun at the joy
43.  1:29.13 BradyCubes08
44.  1:30.50 V.Kochergin
45.  1:31.71 VJW
46.  1:33.63 Neb
47.  1:33.80 Kit Clement
48.  1:33.82 m24816
49.  1:34.81 begiuli65
50.  1:36.49 Dylan Swarts
51.  1:37.56 MartinN13
52.  1:38.44 JustinTimeCuber
53.  1:38.88 OJ Cubing
54.  1:41.43 NoProblemCubing
55.  1:41.74 ARandomCuber
56.  1:41.99 Henry Lipka
57.  1:42.28 MattP98
58.  1:42.72 Alea
59.  1:43.32 20luky3
60.  1:44.28 CurlyFries
61.  1:45.47 brad711
62.  1:47.36 DesertWolf
63.  1:47.46 Liam Wadek
64.  1:50.30 swankfukinc
65.  1:50.50 buzzteam4
66.  1:50.61 vilkkuti25
67.  1:51.58 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
68.  1:52.48 Isaac Latta
69.  1:52.70 Rollercoasterben
70.  1:53.21 derek_981
71.  1:54.17 Antto Pitkänen
72.  1:54.43 Hjerpower
73.  1:55.15 david_5647
74.  1:55.52 KingCanyon
75.  1:59.39 lumes2121
76.  1:59.78 Rubiksdude4144
77.  2:03.56 Cooki348
78.  2:04.87 SebastianCarrillo
79.  2:06.27 VIBE_ZT
80.  2:10.15 OriEy
81.  2:20.45 abhijat
82.  2:22.80 Cuz Red
83.  2:23.34 Koen van Aller
84.  2:24.51 One Wheel
85.  2:26.18 theos
86.  2:34.41 RyuKagamine
87.  2:34.49 BraydenTheCuber
88.  2:43.14 TheNoobCuber
89.  2:51.39 PingPongCuber
90.  3:03.31 dschieses
91.  3:03.39 sporteisvogel
92.  3:03.61 revaldoah
93.  3:15.49 Jacck
94.  3:31.20 BenChristman1
95.  3:36.58 freshcuber.de
96.  4:08.21 MatsBergsten
97.  4:55.20 hollower147
98.  5:18.94 Master_Disaster
99.  DNF Valken


*6x6x6*(53)
1.  1:37.97 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.32 Sean Hartman
3.  1:57.86 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1:59.28 tJardigradHe
5.  2:02.42 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:02.88 NewoMinx
7.  2:03.62 ichcubegern
8.  2:11.86 Coinman_
9.  2:12.80 Shadowjockey
10.  2:20.33 KrokosB
11.  2:26.93 xyzzy
12.  2:32.16 CubicOreo
13.  2:32.91 Manatee 10235
14.  2:35.79 drpfisherman
15.  2:36.44 DGCubes
16.  2:36.64 dollarstorecubes
17.  2:38.27 m24816
18.  2:39.79 DhruvA
19.  2:40.02 Sub1Hour
20.  2:40.80 Michał Krasowski
21.  2:40.98 boroc226han
22.  2:42.09 MrKuba600
23.  2:42.80 Awder
24.  2:43.26 thembldlord
25.  2:51.43 begiuli65
26.  2:52.73 Clément B.
27.  2:52.74 VJW
28.  3:07.42 Fred Lang
29.  3:10.29 Pixaler
30.  3:28.31 JustinTimeCuber
31.  3:29.95 MattP98
32.  3:37.16 riz3ndrr
33.  3:39.67 Hjerpower
34.  3:43.60 david_5647
35.  3:45.80 NoProblemCubing
36.  3:46.14 Alea
37.  3:47.90 swankfukinc
38.  3:49.48 Rollercoasterben
39.  3:54.98 OriEy
40.  4:01.88 John Benwell
41.  4:12.26 vilkkuti25
42.  4:13.77 One Wheel
43.  4:36.45 lumes2121
44.  4:49.35 theos
45.  4:56.89 pizzacrust
46.  5:05.81 Koen van Aller
47.  5:29.26 Jacck
48.  5:55.59 BraydenTheCuber
49.  6:17.32 sporteisvogel
50.  6:18.03 [email protected]
51.  7:29.96 MatsBergsten
52.  DNF Zeke Mackay
52.  DNF brad711


*7x7x7*(41)
1.  2:25.73 Dream Cubing
2.  2:45.14 Sean Hartman
3.  2:55.20 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  2:59.26 JackPfeifer
5.  3:02.59 ichcubegern
6.  3:13.93 Shadowjockey
7.  3:22.76 LolTreeMan
8.  3:22.99 drpfisherman
9.  3:26.63 Elf
10.  3:40.81 Awder
11.  3:45.95 thembldlord
12.  3:54.38 DhruvA
13.  3:58.27 dollarstorecubes
14.  4:01.42 xyzzy
15.  4:09.17 CubicOreo
16.  4:10.03 begiuli65
17.  4:14.56 nikodem.rudy
18.  4:17.98 DGCubes
19.  4:18.04 Sub1Hour
20.  4:25.39 m24816
21.  4:28.53 Fred Lang
22.  4:34.22 Michał Krasowski
23.  4:49.63 swankfukinc
24.  4:52.33 MattP98
25.  5:04.67 VJW
26.  5:39.39 John Benwell
27.  5:42.47 NoProblemCubing
28.  6:01.71 david_5647
29.  6:03.18 Isaac Latta
30.  6:07.44 JustinTimeCuber
31.  6:09.53 OwenB
32.  6:29.18 One Wheel
33.  6:33.99 Rollercoasterben
34.  6:42.27 lumes2121
35.  6:49.30 vilkkuti25
36.  6:50.67 RyuKagamine
37.  7:10.11 pizzacrust
38.  7:17.81 theos
39.  8:10.22 Jacck
40.  9:04.16 BraydenTheCuber
41.  11:00.45 sporteisvogel


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(64)
1.  3.75 thembldlord
2.  4.06 Legomanz
3.  4.57 PlatonCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.04 Khairur Rachim
5.  5.54 DhruvA
6.  5.92 ExultantCarn
7.  6.33 G2013
8.  7.05 JackPfeifer
9.  7.18 Sean Hartman
10.  7.25 TipsterTrickster
11.  7.84 Michał Krasowski
12.  8.22 Kerry_Creech
12.  8.22 TheDubDubJr
14.  8.44 goidlon
15.  9.03 SebastianCarrillo
16.  9.39 Trig0n
17.  9.83 Skycubes 66
18.  10.33 riz3ndrr
19.  10.97 smackbadatskewb
20.  11.26 Logan
21.  14.17 abunickabhi
22.  15.50 MegaCubeNoob
23.  16.44 [email protected]
24.  16.56 NathanaelCubes
25.  18.07 [email protected]
26.  18.41 ichcubegern
27.  19.31 DGCubes
28.  19.98 OwenB
29.  20.27 MattP98
30.  20.80 Sub1Hour
31.  20.87 ok cuber
32.  21.64 dollarstorecubes
33.  22.48 VJW
34.  24.02 Dream Cubing
35.  24.13 sqAree
36.  24.33 Fred Lang
37.  24.80 Kit Clement
38.  28.11 Cooki348
39.  28.45 Mike Hughey
40.  29.14 MatsBergsten
41.  29.29 fun at the joy
42.  29.66 Zagros
43.  32.23 CubicOreo
44.  35.22 m24816
45.  36.95 BLCuber8
46.  40.04 JustinTimeCuber
47.  47.92 Koen van Aller
48.  50.20 theos
49.  52.67 ProStar
50.  1:01.90 Thelegend12
51.  1:02.41 One Wheel
52.  1:04.28 Hjerpower
53.  1:10.92 Jacck
54.  1:18.44 ngmh
55.  1:22.41 brad711
56.  2:05.43 hollower147
57.  2:12.84 Antto Pitkänen
58.  2:13.68 Master_Disaster
59.  4:16.75 drpfisherman
60.  DNF Cuz Red
60.  DNF NaterTater23
60.  DNF NewoMinx
60.  DNF Amelia
60.  DNF Joe Archibald


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(54)
1.  17.76 jakgun0130
2.  21.51 Andrew_Rizo
2.  21.51 G2013


Spoiler



4.  21.59 sigalig
5.  28.55 daniel678
6.  32.91 sqAree
7.  33.82 thembldlord
8.  35.68 abunickabhi
9.  38.96 Mikikajek
10.  39.19 T1_M0
11.  43.81 NathanaelCubes
12.  43.95 Sean Hartman
13.  44.89 Keroma12
14.  46.99 JackPfeifer
15.  54.65 Cuberstache
16.  54.82 revaldoah
17.  57.40 MattP98
18.  59.97 VJW
19.  1:01.50 Logan
20.  1:03.21 Zeke Mackay
21.  1:04.90 Kit Clement
22.  1:12.25 MatsBergsten
23.  1:13.35 Kerry_Creech
24.  1:15.12 TheDubDubJr
25.  1:22.97 ichcubegern
26.  1:38.42 Khairur Rachim
27.  1:40.03 m24816
28.  1:44.45 fun at the joy
29.  1:47.46 dollarstorecubes
30.  1:49.68 theos
31.  1:50.81 thatkid
32.  1:51.00 brad711
33.  1:52.67 Zagros
34.  1:57.27 elimescube
35.  2:04.04 Cooki348
36.  2:11.56 CubicOreo
37.  2:44.11 DhruvA
38.  2:45.83 Coinman_
39.  3:34.87 Jacck
40.  3:45.53 tavery343
41.  4:05.72 Legomanz
42.  4:05.95 One Wheel
43.  4:24.65 RyuKagamine
44.  4:37.21 JustinTimeCuber
45.  5:32.79 CrispyCubing
46.  7:37.15 Thelegend12
47.  8:08.65 PingPongCuber
48.  9:14.93 Master_Disaster
49.  10:21.32 freshcuber.de
50.  31:56.43 hollower147
51.  DNF ProStar
51.  DNF DGCubes
51.  DNF NewoMinx
51.  DNF MegaCubeNoob


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  3:43.43 VJW
2.  4:07.13 thembldlord
3.  4:32.66 Mikikajek


Spoiler



4.  4:57.20 MatsBergsten
5.  5:50.89 MattP98
6.  8:16.26 Jacck
7.  8:17.48 Kerry_Creech
8.  12:37.99 brad711
9.  12:54.38 Zagros
10.  29:00.00 One Wheel
11.  32:33.17 PingPongCuber
12.  DNF NathanaelCubes
12.  DNF Sean Hartman
12.  DNF DGCubes
12.  DNF OJ Cubing


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  7:26.23 VJW
2.  9:01.66 Sean Hartman
3.  9:57.22 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  16:46.19 MatsBergsten
5.  18:53.02 Jacck
6.  DNF MattP98
6.  DNF One Wheel
6.  DNF G2013
6.  DNF Zagros
6.  DNF OJ Cubing


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  51:19.39 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF VJW
2.  DNF thembldlord

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF thembldlord
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  27/30 59:51 thembldlord
2.  10/12 42:23 VJW
3.  12/17 55:40 Cuberstache


Spoiler



4.  6/8 48:05 Jacck
5.  4/5 23:24 MatsBergsten
6.  2/2 1:32 Het
7.  2/2 6:07 TheDubDubJr
8.  2/2 7:50 Cooki348
9.  2/2 14:24 DhruvA
10.  4/6 39:31 Zagros
11.  5/8 44:36 theos
12.  18/35 60:00 T1_M0
13.  2/4 29:16 m24816
14.  0/3 1 revaldoah
14.  1/3 26:13 PingPongCuber
14.  1/2 3:22 Sean Hartman
14.  8/27 60:00 Dylan Swarts
14.  0/3 15:32 One Wheel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(147)
1.  11.38 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.06 Luke Garrett
3.  12.67 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  13.26 OriginalUsername
5.  13.52 JackPfeifer
6.  13.62 Pixaler
7.  14.26 thecubingwizard
8.  14.35 tJardigradHe
9.  14.44 riz3ndrr
10.  14.47 smackbadatskewb
11.  14.68 Jscuber
12.  14.74 turtwig
13.  14.90 ichcubegern
13.  14.90 NathanaelCubes
15.  15.17 Clément B.
16.  15.68 BradyCubes08
17.  15.82 OwenB
18.  16.26 wuque man
19.  16.46 AidanNoogie
20.  16.49 Dream Cubing
21.  16.58 mihnea3000
22.  16.78 NewoMinx
23.  16.83 FastCubeMaster
24.  16.86 Ontricus
25.  16.93 DhruvA
26.  16.97 MrKuba600
27.  17.26 CubicOreo
28.  17.28 Legomanz
29.  17.33 cuberkid10
30.  17.53 TipsterTrickster
31.  17.64 camcuber
32.  17.77 Coinman_
33.  17.94 Michał Krasowski
34.  17.99 Kerry_Creech
35.  18.07 [email protected]
36.  18.16 Elf
37.  18.26 derek_981
38.  18.29 TheDubDubJr
39.  18.47 Zac04attack
40.  18.51 fun at the joy
41.  18.56 Varun Mohanraj
42.  18.59 Zeke Mackay
43.  18.67 JustinTimeCuber
44.  18.89 KrokosB
45.  18.97 abunickabhi
46.  18.98 boroc226han
47.  19.11 Logan
48.  19.31 thembldlord
49.  19.33 ARandomCuber
50.  19.53 BradenTheMagician
51.  19.59 NoProblemCubing
52.  19.74 JakubDrobny
53.  19.81 nikodem.rudy
54.  19.82 sqAree
55.  20.01 Axel Lönnstedt
56.  20.60 dycocubix
57.  20.83 V.Kochergin
58.  20.97 Shadowjockey
59.  20.99 Awder
60.  21.23 MCuber
61.  21.25 DGCubes
62.  21.38 xyzzy
63.  21.41 Cooki348
64.  21.57 G2013
65.  22.04 Jami Viljanen
66.  22.10 Trig0n
67.  22.32 dollarstorecubes
68.  22.55 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  22.83 Antto Pitkänen
70.  22.93 remopihel
71.  22.95 sigalig
72.  23.03 Keroma12
73.  23.05 fortissim2
74.  23.36 drpfisherman
75.  23.43 MartinN13
76.  23.60 Neb
77.  23.69 Cubingcubecuber
78.  24.57 TheNoobCuber
79.  24.90 Fred Lang
80.  24.95 DonovanTheCool
81.  25.29 Henry Lipka
82.  25.41 m24816
83.  25.45 Kit Clement
84.  25.57 MegaCubeNoob
85.  25.61 Parke187
86.  25.71 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
87.  25.84 Immolated-Marmoset
88.  26.59 lumes2121
89.  26.78 Jaime CG
90.  27.23 VJW
91.  27.36 begiuli65
92.  27.51 brad711
93.  27.73 KingCanyon
94.  27.91 Koen van Aller
95.  28.19 oliver sitja sichel
96.  28.39 Dylan Swarts
96.  28.39 Cuz Red
98.  28.62 Sub1Hour
99.  28.64 OJ Cubing
100.  28.81 Hjerpower
101.  28.92 MattP98
102.  29.10 ngmh
103.  29.48 pizzacrust
104.  29.63 revaldoah
105.  29.74 SebastianCarrillo
106.  30.17 SmallTownCuber
107.  30.26 BraydenTheCuber
108.  30.63 Comvat
109.  30.95 Cubinwitdapizza
110.  31.80 swankfukinc
111.  32.24 Amelia
112.  32.45 [email protected]
113.  32.66 InlandEmpireCuber
114.  34.49 bennettstouder
115.  34.69 Rubiksdude4144
116.  35.99 Jaycubes
117.  36.03 sascholeks
118.  36.45 PetrusQuber
119.  36.54 david_5647
120.  37.23 goidlon
121.  37.71 CrispyCubing
122.  38.64 kawam1123
123.  39.16 BLCuber8
124.  39.88 WoowyBaby
125.  40.24 freshcuber.de
126.  42.99 mhcubergamer
127.  43.04 Mike Hughey
128.  46.87 BenChristman1
129.  47.17 Rocketcubing
130.  49.25 ok cuber
131.  49.70 [email protected]
132.  49.73 Thelegend12
133.  51.81 One Wheel
134.  56.21 hollower147
135.  58.03 ProStar
136.  1:01.71 Ian Pang
137.  1:01.75 wearephamily1719
138.  1:03.53 sporteisvogel
139.  1:10.75 Jacck
140.  1:14.64 G0ingInsqne
141.  1:16.55 NaterTater23
142.  1:23.75 SoaringAscent
143.  1:26.46 Joe Archibald
144.  1:26.54 theos
145.  1:32.63 Master_Disaster
146.  1:37.12 Bart Van Eynde
147.  3:09.29 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  36.37 DhruvA
2.  42.82 V.Kochergin
3.  44.76 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  52.23 Sean Hartman
5.  1:17.55 JackPfeifer
6.  1:17.62 ichcubegern
7.  1:30.55 fun at the joy
8.  1:36.21 One Wheel
9.  1:36.48 Joe Archibald
10.  1:40.72 hollower147
11.  1:48.16 Parke187
12.  1:54.25 thembldlord
13.  2:22.29 m24816
14.  4:16.73 SmallTownCuber
15.  4:43.57 Jacck
16.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(23)
1.  41.23 hollower147
2.  41.77 TheDubDubJr
3.  45.96 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  51.64 ichcubegern
5.  57.95 Fred Lang
6.  59.68 dollarstorecubes
7.  1:05.15 DhruvA
8.  1:06.25 m24816
9.  1:11.59 Sean Hartman
10.  1:29.84 OwenB
11.  1:35.81 thembldlord
12.  1:48.53 JustinTimeCuber
13.  1:54.62 VJW
14.  2:12.27 Amelia
15.  2:24.88 [email protected]
16.  2:43.11 Jacck
17.  2:58.23 Hjerpower
18.  3:23.60 Master_Disaster
19.  DNF ok cuber
19.  DNF theos
19.  DNF MatsBergsten
19.  DNF ItsSnazzle
19.  DNF Bart Van Eynde


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  23.67 (22, 23, 26) WoowyBaby
2.  24.67 (23, 26, 25) Teh Keng Foo
3.  26.67 (30, 24, 26) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  31.00 (31, 34, 28) davidr
5.  31.33 (27, 35, 32) Bogdan
6.  32.00 (31, 36, 29) theos
7.  35.00 (33, 38, 34) Jacck
8.  36.33 (38, 36, 35) fun at the joy
9.  36.67 (31, 40, 39) RyuKagamine
10.  39.67 (37, 38, 44) DhruvA
11.  64.67 (68, 64, 62) Amelia
12.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
12.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) G2013
12.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician
12.  DNF (33, DNF, DNF) Jack314
12.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) Dylan Swarts
12.  DNF (51, DNF, DNS) ngmh
12.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) Master_Disaster


*2-3-4 Relay*(80)
1.  46.85 Khairur Rachim
2.  47.21 Luke Garrett
3.  47.38 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  49.62 wuque man
5.  51.10 G2013
6.  51.90 Dream Cubing
7.  52.98 thembldlord
8.  53.56 Michał Krasowski
9.  53.66 Legomanz
10.  53.85 ichcubegern
11.  54.08 TheDubDubJr
12.  54.92 boroc226han
13.  55.37 smackbadatskewb
14.  55.55 CubicOreo
15.  58.89 [email protected]
16.  59.26 V.Kochergin
17.  1:00.04 OwenB
18.  1:00.68 DhruvA
18.  1:00.68 Sub1Hour
20.  1:00.71 DGCubes
21.  1:01.08 fun at the joy
22.  1:01.36 Sean Hartman
23.  1:01.89 Clément B.
24.  1:02.07 Shadowjockey
25.  1:02.30 Pixaler
26.  1:02.54 m24816
27.  1:03.05 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:06.03 JustinTimeCuber
29.  1:06.07 Awder
30.  1:06.60 dollarstorecubes
31.  1:07.06 abunickabhi
32.  1:08.19 nikodem.rudy
33.  1:09.08 derek_981
34.  1:10.94 drpfisherman
35.  1:11.95 Pyra42
36.  1:14.03 VJW
37.  1:14.58 Antto Pitkänen
38.  1:14.95 Cooki348
39.  1:15.01 Neb
40.  1:16.12 MattP98
41.  1:17.49 david_5647
42.  1:18.22 ARandomCuber
43.  1:18.42 Koen van Aller
44.  1:18.55 begiuli65
45.  1:19.54 Ian Pang
46.  1:20.17 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
47.  1:20.73 fortissim2
48.  1:22.54 NoProblemCubing
49.  1:23.85 Hjerpower
50.  1:24.77 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  1:25.54 pizzacrust
52.  1:25.70 Cubing5life
53.  1:25.98 lucasliao0403
54.  1:29.72 brad711
55.  1:31.44 VIBE_ZT
56.  1:31.63 lumes2121
57.  1:40.13 CrispyCubing
58.  1:40.35 Jaycubes
59.  1:42.82 rubyakdks kube
60.  1:44.44 Amelia
61.  1:47.09 Comvat
62.  1:52.59 [email protected]
63.  1:55.06 BraydenTheCuber
64.  2:00.53 sporteisvogel
65.  2:02.64 BenChristman1
66.  2:03.14 theos
67.  2:03.30 SmallTownCuber
68.  2:10.56 One Wheel
69.  2:10.58 SoaringAscent
70.  2:17.50 wearephamily1719
71.  2:28.19 NaterTater23
72.  2:29.98 goidlon
73.  2:35.85 Jacck
74.  2:42.90 Master_Disaster
75.  2:43.13 ok cuber
76.  3:06.80 MatsBergsten
77.  3:09.81 hollower147
78.  3:19.01 Joe Archibald
79.  3:42.11 Bart Van Eynde
80.  4:15.26 ProStar


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)
1.  1:51.29 thembldlord
2.  1:59.09 DGCubes
3.  1:59.16 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.22 JackPfeifer
5.  2:01.23 Pixaler
6.  2:01.63 Dream Cubing
7.  2:04.42 ichcubegern
8.  2:05.18 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:08.03 wuque man
10.  2:10.30 Michał Krasowski
11.  2:12.83 G2013
12.  2:14.36 TheDubDubJr
13.  2:16.98 OwenB
14.  2:18.66 CubicOreo
15.  2:22.84 Zeke Mackay
16.  2:23.29 DhruvA
17.  2:24.53 boroc226han
18.  2:26.30 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:27.68 fun at the joy
20.  2:29.62 V.Kochergin
21.  2:41.63 m24816
22.  2:41.95 drpfisherman
23.  2:43.15 JustinTimeCuber
24.  2:43.87 Awder
25.  2:48.66 VJW
26.  2:52.94 ARandomCuber
27.  2:56.02 Sub1Hour
28.  3:00.73 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  3:01.39 MattP98
30.  3:01.96 derek_981
31.  3:02.24 Cooki348
32.  3:21.15 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3:24.57 brad711
34.  3:29.49 david_5647
35.  3:35.08 Hjerpower
36.  4:04.13 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  4:10.74 One Wheel
38.  4:14.59 pizzacrust
39.  4:16.62 Amelia
40.  4:20.21 BraydenTheCuber
41.  4:47.27 theos
42.  4:50.93 BenChristman1
43.  5:48.16 sporteisvogel
44.  6:11.73 Jacck
45.  7:21.12 [email protected]
46.  7:47.14 MatsBergsten
47.  8:12.36 hollower147
48.  8:36.64 Master_Disaster
49.  9:54.49 Joe Archibald


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:55.53 Sean Hartman
2.  4:14.38 ichcubegern
3.  4:15.14 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  5:12.34 DGCubes
5.  5:14.34 drpfisherman
6.  5:23.45 DhruvA
7.  5:27.58 Awder
8.  5:28.82 m24816
9.  5:29.14 VJW
10.  5:40.00 dollarstorecubes
11.  6:00.28 thembldlord
12.  6:10.75 Sub1Hour
13.  9:06.34 pizzacrust
14.  9:14.50 One Wheel
15.  9:35.00 theos
16.  10:49.58 BraydenTheCuber
17.  11:27.82 Jacck
18.  12:16.24 sporteisvogel
19.  12:42.33 BenChristman1


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  6:38.11 Sean Hartman
2.  6:44.86 TheDubDubJr
3.  7:15.93 wuque man


Spoiler



4.  7:57.27 ichcubegern
5.  8:36.14 drpfisherman
6.  8:58.09 Awder
7.  9:10.89 dollarstorecubes
8.  9:19.17 thembldlord
9.  9:26.34 m24816
10.  9:37.78 DhruvA
11.  10:06.56 Sub1Hour
12.  10:43.08 VJW
13.  15:27.74 vilkkuti25
14.  15:42.09 One Wheel
15.  15:49.76 theos
16.  17:32.86 pizzacrust
17.  18:38.52 BraydenTheCuber
18.  20:27.52 Jacck
19.  22:32.90 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(51)
1.  5.25 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.41 thembldlord
3.  6.04 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.07 Kerry_Creech
5.  6.55 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.71 MartinN13
7.  7.10 TheDubDubJr
8.  7.35 Jaime CG
9.  7.48 MattP98
10.  7.52 Sean Hartman
11.  8.20 DesertWolf
12.  8.39 drpfisherman
13.  9.08 Zac04attack
14.  9.33 Kit Clement
15.  9.83 NathanaelCubes
16.  9.84 JackPfeifer
17.  9.88 Luke Garrett
18.  10.11 Helmer Ewert
19.  10.48 BradenTheMagician
20.  10.60 2017LAMB06
21.  10.62 NewoMinx
22.  10.81 Awder
23.  10.99 V.Kochergin
24.  11.65 Shadowjockey
25.  12.12 NoProblemCubing
26.  12.15 Hjerpower
27.  12.32 Keenan Johnson
28.  13.58 [email protected]
29.  14.39 ichcubegern
30.  14.45 RyuKagamine
31.  14.74 Fred Lang
32.  14.93 ngmh
33.  15.95 CubicOreo
34.  16.32 remopihel
35.  16.46 Michał Krasowski
36.  16.78 Dream Cubing
37.  17.45 brad711
38.  17.66 Jaycubes
39.  18.20 DhruvA
40.  21.08 freshcuber.de
41.  22.13 Sub1Hour
42.  22.83 BraydenTheCuber
43.  23.53 david_5647
44.  24.14 MegaCubeNoob
45.  26.75 JustinTimeCuber
46.  27.06 m24816
47.  31.00 Jacck
48.  33.88 One Wheel
49.  59.46 Joe Archibald
50.  DNF [email protected]
50.  DNF ok cuber


*Megaminx*(59)
1.  45.38 AidanNoogie
2.  47.26 NewoMinx
3.  48.45 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  53.23 Sean Hartman
5.  53.81 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:01.25 MrKuba600
7.  1:01.93 Dream Cubing
8.  1:02.08 JackPfeifer
9.  1:05.19 Legomanz
10.  1:06.63 DhruvA
11.  1:07.65 dycocubix
12.  1:07.87 dollarstorecubes
13.  1:08.44 CubicOreo
14.  1:08.59 Fred Lang
15.  1:09.24 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:09.33 KrokosB
17.  1:10.22 Clément B.
18.  1:10.42 ichcubegern
19.  1:10.74 DGCubes
20.  1:15.16 TheDubDubJr
21.  1:15.17 abhijat
22.  1:21.84 Cooki348
23.  1:22.55 drpfisherman
24.  1:25.25 ARandomCuber
25.  1:28.79 MattP98
26.  1:28.93 begiuli65
27.  1:29.01 thembldlord
28.  1:29.33 NoProblemCubing
29.  1:29.48 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
30.  1:29.69 NathanaelCubes
31.  1:31.77 Sub1Hour
32.  1:32.03 Keroma12
33.  1:32.87 Awder
34.  1:35.78 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  1:36.32 Neb
36.  1:37.65 SebastianCarrillo
37.  1:38.09 m24816
38.  1:41.83 ExultantCarn
39.  1:45.87 swankfukinc
40.  1:48.51 KingCanyon
41.  1:48.63 Koen van Aller
42.  1:50.55 BLCuber8
43.  2:00.50 Dylan Swarts
44.  2:00.64 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  2:04.00 VJW
46.  2:04.75 buzzteam4
47.  2:08.15 BraydenTheCuber
48.  2:16.37 Alpha cuber
49.  2:27.08 JustinTimeCuber
50.  2:42.74 david_5647
51.  2:43.93 theos
52.  2:56.83 BenChristman1
53.  3:34.10 One Wheel
54.  3:37.69 Jacck
55.  3:59.81 freshcuber.de
56.  4:53.20 ProStar
57.  6:29.27 sporteisvogel
58.  DNF pizzacrust
58.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(126)
1.  2.26 DGCubes
2.  2.47 thembldlord
3.  2.54 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.63 Cooki348
5.  2.66 Ghost Cuber
6.  2.69 Dylan is nub
7.  2.77 tJardigradHe
8.  2.82 Kerry_Creech
9.  2.88 MrKuba600
10.  2.91 Sean Hartman
11.  2.92 dycocubix
12.  2.95 Abhi
13.  3.07 Zac04attack
14.  3.13 SpiFunTastic
15.  3.25 Pyra42
16.  3.31 Ontricus
17.  3.40 Awder
18.  3.45 JakubDrobny
19.  3.52 NoProblemCubing
20.  3.57 Helmer Ewert
21.  3.60 TipsterTrickster
22.  3.63 Logan
23.  3.71 JackPfeifer
24.  4.24 Varun Mohanraj
25.  4.34 mihnea3000
26.  4.36 Jami Viljanen
27.  4.64 Trig0n
28.  4.69 CubicOreo
29.  4.76 Michał Krasowski
30.  4.78 NewoMinx
31.  4.81 Skycubes 66
32.  5.03 V.Kochergin
33.  5.05 remopihel
34.  5.10 MattP98
35.  5.15 MCuber
36.  5.20 smackbadatskewb
37.  5.22 BradenTheMagician
37.  5.22 OwenB
39.  5.44 Shadowjockey
40.  5.59 João Vinicius
41.  5.60 TheDubDubJr
42.  5.64 Liam Wadek
43.  5.75 begiuli65
44.  5.81 ichcubegern
45.  5.86 Neb
46.  5.87 ProStar
47.  5.99 RileyN23
48.  6.06 Cuz Red
49.  6.12 Luke Garrett
50.  6.15 VIBE_ZT
51.  6.23 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
52.  6.32 dollarstorecubes
53.  6.34 boroc226han
54.  6.35 BraydenTheCuber
55.  6.36 ExultantCarn
55.  6.36 Zagros
57.  6.43 DhruvA
58.  6.50 JustinTimeCuber
59.  6.51 NathanaelCubes
60.  6.61 Parke187
61.  6.64 Legomanz
62.  6.67 nikodem.rudy
63.  6.69 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  6.73 SebastianCarrillo
65.  6.74 KrokosB
66.  6.86 Zeke Mackay
67.  6.87 riz3ndrr
68.  6.98 Isaac Latta
68.  6.98 TheNoobCuber
70.  7.01 wuque man
71.  7.03 Rubiksdude4144
72.  7.13 theos
73.  7.33 Dream Cubing
74.  7.68 [email protected]
75.  7.82 Antto Pitkänen
76.  8.03 Sub1Hour
77.  8.18 SmallTownCuber
78.  8.21 PingPongCuber
79.  8.35 m24816
80.  8.36 Kit Clement
81.  8.38 Immolated-Marmoset
82.  8.51 Koen van Aller
83.  8.64 ARandomCuber
84.  8.83 Dylan Swarts
85.  8.91 lucasliao0403
86.  9.11 BLCuber8
87.  9.12 CrispyCubing
88.  9.14 fortissim2
89.  9.26 abunickabhi
90.  9.32 Joe Archibald
91.  9.33 DesertWolf
92.  9.40 VJW
93.  9.45 Fred Lang
94.  9.66 Axel Lönnstedt
95.  9.74 ok cuber
96.  9.89 wearephamily1719
97.  10.09 david_5647
98.  10.30 derek_981
99.  10.46 brad711
100.  10.61 goidlon
101.  10.69 bandi72006
102.  10.70 [email protected]
103.  10.79 Ian Pang
104.  11.29 BenChristman1
105.  11.36 markdlei
106.  11.51 Rocketcubing
107.  11.72 Hjerpower
108.  11.79 Jaycubes
109.  11.88 Amelia
110.  11.96 lumes2121
111.  12.27 drpfisherman
112.  13.06 Henry Lipka
113.  13.41 NaterTater23
114.  13.62 freshcuber.de
115.  14.01 ngmh
116.  15.02 Comvat
117.  15.16 SolidJoltBlue
118.  15.41 Jacck
119.  16.68 Master_Disaster
120.  17.06 hollower147
121.  21.22 One Wheel
122.  21.84 sporteisvogel
123.  28.77 rubyakdks kube
124.  30.32 MarkA64
125.  44.29 MatsBergsten
126.  DNF MegaCubeNoob


*Square-1*(104)
1.  6.76 Michał Krasowski
2.  6.81 JackPfeifer
3.  7.87 Helmer Ewert


Spoiler



4.  8.46 PokeCubes
5.  8.59 thecubingwizard
6.  9.73 Shadowjockey
7.  10.92 dycocubix
8.  11.39 Sub1Hour
9.  11.48 GTGil
10.  11.65 Coneman
11.  11.82 thembldlord
12.  11.96 AidanNoogie
13.  12.15 Clément B.
14.  12.38 TipsterTrickster
15.  12.61 riz3ndrr
16.  12.77 tJardigradHe
17.  13.05 Luke Garrett
17.  13.05 NewoMinx
19.  13.10 DesertWolf
20.  13.16 BradyCubes08
21.  13.38 OwenB
22.  13.69 Kerry_Creech
23.  13.87 RileyN23
24.  13.94 Awder
25.  13.99 BradenTheMagician
26.  14.07 MrKuba600
27.  14.47 Sean Hartman
28.  15.17 Zeke Mackay
29.  15.59 MichaelNielsen
30.  15.61 sigalig
31.  16.37 Logan
32.  16.39 Mikikajek
33.  16.49 remopihel
34.  16.61 JakubDrobny
35.  16.63 DGCubes
36.  16.87 MCuber
37.  17.24 TheDubDubJr
38.  17.60 smackbadatskewb
39.  18.05 Jaime CG
40.  18.37 MattP98
41.  18.52 BLCuber8
42.  18.54 ichcubegern
43.  18.70 boroc226han
44.  18.98 Cuberstache
45.  19.27 jvier
46.  19.51 NathanaelCubes
47.  19.96 MegaCubeNoob
48.  20.29 mihnea3000
49.  21.07 Kit Clement
50.  21.25 Dream Cubing
51.  21.26 Underwatercuber
52.  21.65 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
53.  22.04 KrokosB
54.  22.21 TheNoobCuber
55.  22.27 VIBE_ZT
56.  22.33 Rubiksdude4144
57.  22.52 CubicOreo
58.  24.19 VJW
59.  24.56 buzzteam4
60.  25.13 João Vinicius
61.  25.29 Trig0n
62.  25.47 DhruvA
63.  25.73 theos
64.  26.31 Legomanz
65.  26.56 DonovanTheCool
66.  26.57 drpfisherman
67.  27.62 Neb
68.  28.80 Comvat
69.  28.95 dollarstorecubes
70.  30.24 bandi72006
71.  30.52 Ontricus
72.  31.04 Fred Lang
73.  31.27 NoProblemCubing
74.  32.15 BraydenTheCuber
75.  33.86 Hjerpower
76.  34.58 Immolated-Marmoset
77.  34.64 CrispyCubing
78.  34.67 david_5647
79.  35.82 ngmh
80.  35.85 SmallTownCuber
81.  36.03 Dylan Swarts
82.  36.54 ARandomCuber
83.  36.85 PingPongCuber
84.  37.08 Parke187
85.  37.86 lumes2121
86.  38.23 Thelegend12
87.  38.70 markdlei
88.  38.88 Mike Hughey
89.  39.94 JustinTimeCuber
90.  40.74 SebastianCarrillo
91.  41.29 Rocketcubing
92.  42.69 Ian Pang
93.  42.84 Amelia
94.  43.61 derek_981
95.  43.87 begiuli65
96.  49.87 RyuKagamine
97.  51.50 Jaycubes
98.  52.86 rubyakdks kube
99.  57.85 lucasliao0403
100.  1:03.46 One Wheel
101.  1:06.20 Jacck
102.  1:24.49 NaterTater23
103.  1:48.81 m24816
104.  DNF BenChristman1


*Skewb*(115)
1.  2.66 RileyN23
2.  3.11 riz3ndrr
3.  3.28 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  3.32 MrKuba600
5.  3.33 BradyCubes08
6.  3.40 Isaac Latta
7.  3.47 Michał Krasowski
8.  3.65 sascholeks
9.  3.75 Legomanz
10.  3.81 JackPfeifer
11.  3.97 Jaime CG
12.  3.99 Color Cuber
13.  4.35 dycocubix
14.  4.48 thembldlord
15.  4.51 Skycubes 66
16.  4.53 TipsterTrickster
17.  4.82 João Vinicius
18.  4.85 MichaelNielsen
19.  4.87 Luke Garrett
20.  4.96 tJardigradHe
21.  5.00 mihnea3000
22.  5.09 Rubiksdude4144
23.  5.10 NewoMinx
24.  5.15 TheDubDubJr
25.  5.18 Zac04attack
25.  5.18 Coneman
27.  5.21 Zeke Mackay
28.  5.27 OwenB
29.  5.29 CubicOreo
30.  5.33 Sean Hartman
31.  5.37 DhruvA
32.  5.50 Trig0n
33.  5.52 bandi72006
34.  5.60 ichcubegern
35.  5.64 MattP98
36.  5.69 AlphaCam625
37.  5.70 SebastianCarrillo
38.  5.72 remopihel
39.  5.74 Logan
40.  5.76 Parke187
40.  5.76 DGCubes
42.  5.79 Alpha cuber
43.  5.96 VIBE_ZT
44.  5.97 Antto Pitkänen
45.  6.02 Immolated-Marmoset
46.  6.12 smackbadatskewb
47.  6.19 KrokosB
48.  6.38 NathanaelCubes
49.  6.39 d2polld
50.  6.54 Kerry_Creech
51.  6.57 Sub1Hour
51.  6.57 Kit Clement
53.  6.61 Dream Cubing
54.  6.64 ARandomCuber
55.  6.68 Shadowjockey
56.  6.69 Jaycubes
57.  6.74 Helmer Ewert
58.  6.77 MCuber
59.  6.92 V.Kochergin
60.  6.96 mhcubergamer
61.  7.20 Awder
62.  7.26 drpfisherman
63.  7.39 Ontricus
64.  7.44 [email protected]
65.  7.60 boroc226han
66.  7.62 CrispyCubing
67.  7.66 Hjerpower
68.  7.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
68.  7.69 Neb
70.  7.85 Fred Lang
71.  7.89 dschieses
72.  8.55 NoProblemCubing
73.  8.62 Jami Viljanen
74.  8.68 fortissim2
75.  8.83 dollarstorecubes
76.  8.88 lumes2121
77.  9.00 MegaCubeNoob
78.  9.13 BLCuber8
79.  9.18 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  9.48 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  9.50 Cuz Red
82.  9.52 Abhi
83.  9.53 Dylan Swarts
84.  9.70 nikodem.rudy
85.  9.79 theos
86.  9.96 ngmh
87.  10.03 JustinTimeCuber
88.  10.41 brad711
89.  10.48 Comvat
90.  10.49 m24816
91.  10.73 david_5647
92.  10.87 abunickabhi
93.  10.91 Rocketcubing
94.  11.08 KingCanyon
95.  11.33 Cooki348
96.  12.18 Amelia
97.  12.44 Joe Archibald
98.  12.45 Koen van Aller
99.  12.72 wearephamily1719
100.  12.94 Thelegend12
101.  13.01 Liam Wadek
102.  13.55 begiuli65
103.  14.39 derek_981
104.  14.71 ok cuber
105.  14.86 SmallTownCuber
106.  15.06 BraydenTheCuber
107.  15.23 Jacck
108.  15.54 rubyakdks kube
109.  15.61 NaterTater23
110.  15.92 [email protected]
111.  16.68 Master_Disaster
112.  19.21 BenChristman1
113.  19.95 ProStar
114.  24.39 hollower147
115.  28.29 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(26)
1.  24.13 Skycubes 66
2.  26.82 DGCubes
3.  27.69 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  29.87 ichcubegern
5.  32.05 TheDubDubJr
6.  36.64 Sean Hartman
7.  37.24 Fred Lang
8.  37.31 Sub1Hour
9.  38.84 dollarstorecubes
10.  40.57 thembldlord
11.  45.59 drpfisherman
12.  46.84 Kit Clement
13.  46.90 Awder
14.  51.63 OwenB
15.  52.09 m24816
16.  56.74 MattP98
17.  1:02.94 [email protected]
18.  1:16.33 david_5647
19.  1:20.77 ProStar
20.  1:28.79 BenChristman1
21.  1:51.41 One Wheel
22.  2:01.85 ok cuber
23.  4:40.26 hollower147
24.  6:07.93 MatsBergsten
25.  11:07.60 Jacck
26.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Mini Guildford*(26)
1.  3:46.48 JackPfeifer
2.  3:55.20 Sean Hartman
3.  4:19.35 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:38.19 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:43.81 MichaelNielsen
6.  4:49.86 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:59.61 KrokosB
8.  5:01.09 thembldlord
9.  5:01.35 dollarstorecubes
10.  5:17.19 DhruvA
11.  5:46.31 ARandomCuber
12.  5:48.21 MattP98
13.  6:00.72 abhijat
14.  6:08.56 drpfisherman
15.  6:15.37 NoProblemCubing
16.  6:22.62 m24816
17.  6:27.37 Sub1Hour
18.  6:36.42 Zagros
19.  7:38.62 Hjerpower
20.  8:47.70 BraydenTheCuber
21.  9:12.63 PingPongCuber
22.  9:31.19 david_5647
23.  13:19.72 goidlon
24.  14:23.05 Jacck
25.  DNF Awder
25.  DNF One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(28)
1.  8.63 Trig0n
2.  9.93 dollarstorecubes
3.  13.69 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.72 Awder
5.  15.34 Sean Hartman
6.  15.41 pizzacrust
7.  15.65 ichcubegern
8.  16.29 Hjerpower
9.  16.35 BradenTheMagician
10.  17.27 Zeke Mackay
11.  18.43 Luke Garrett
12.  19.22 Sub1Hour
13.  19.46 abunickabhi
14.  20.88 Kit Clement
15.  21.74 Neb
16.  21.82 VIBE_ZT
17.  22.50 JackPfeifer
18.  23.05 Fred Lang
19.  25.15 TheDubDubJr
20.  25.80 OwenB
21.  26.67 Jaycubes
22.  27.35 BraydenTheCuber
23.  29.81 theos
24.  40.97 BenChristman1
25.  41.84 m24816
26.  41.93 Joe Archibald
27.  46.85 thembldlord
28.  1:02.04 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  25.20 Zeke Mackay
2.  25.92 Ontricus
3.  33.65 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.24 Natanael
5.  37.88 ichcubegern
6.  39.46 Kit Clement
7.  44.37 abunickabhi
8.  47.24 TheDubDubJr
9.  48.49 dollarstorecubes
10.  53.39 thembldlord
11.  58.17 Sean Hartman
12.  59.74 m24816
13.  1:03.31 Fred Lang
14.  1:59.47 Jacck
15.  5:21.63 One Wheel
16.  DNF pizzacrust


*15 Puzzle*(25)
1.  6.38 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.66 Osipov Aleksander
3.  8.09 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  11.42 KrokosB
5.  14.64 Aadil- ali
6.  15.01 JackPfeifer
7.  15.53 Natanael
8.  16.48 PlatonCuber
9.  16.78 Amelia
10.  16.79 G2013
11.  18.91 Immolated-Marmoset
12.  19.65 TipsterTrickster
13.  19.84 pizzacrust
14.  32.02 BradenTheMagician
15.  33.60 Kit Clement
16.  36.19 ProStar
17.  37.72 PingPongCuber
18.  38.19 Shadowjockey
19.  41.27 Mike Hughey
20.  43.97 drpfisherman
21.  48.30 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:23.90 lumes2121
23.  1:33.30 ichcubegern
24.  1:44.39 Jacck
25.  DNF thembldlord


*Speed Fewest Moves*(40)
1.  40.06 TipsterTrickster
2.  40.60 Jack314
3.  44.04 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  46.34 WoowyBaby
5.  47.24 Trig0n
6.  47.34 Sean Hartman
7.  47.73 G2013
8.  48.86 Shadowjockey
9.  48.99 DhruvA
10.  50.21 TommyC
11.  50.98 ichcubegern
12.  53.69 Fred Lang
13.  53.85 Jacck
14.  54.62 Awder
15.  54.68 T1_M0
16.  55.30 Kit Clement
17.  56.76 dollarstorecubes
18.  56.95 fun at the joy
19.  58.72 MCuber
20.  58.93 Mike Hughey
21.  60.58 ngmh
22.  66.56 ProStar
23.  125.00 Liam Wadek
24.  DNF DGCubes
24.  DNF asacuber
24.  DNF thecubingwizard
24.  DNF remopihel
24.  DNF abunickabhi
24.  DNF turtwig
24.  DNF revaldoah
24.  DNF Hjerpower
24.  DNF NathanaelCubes
24.  DNF OwenB
24.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
24.  DNF MatsBergsten
24.  DNF BLCuber8
24.  DNF wearephamily1719
24.  DNF Natanael
24.  DNF One Wheel
24.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Mirror Blocks*(46)
1.  28.50 ichcubegern
2.  28.55 BradenTheMagician
3.  28.89 Valken


Spoiler



4.  39.10 Sub1Hour
5.  41.94 thecubingwizard
6.  42.65 CubicOreo
7.  47.24 MattP98
8.  51.04 Natanael
9.  55.69 TipsterTrickster
10.  57.60 Zeke Mackay
11.  59.25 dollarstorecubes
12.  1:00.33 Ontricus
13.  1:03.18 VIBE_ZT
14.  1:03.91 DhruvA
15.  1:05.71 DGCubes
16.  1:06.04 thembldlord
17.  1:07.01 Rubiksdude4144
18.  1:08.30 KrokosB
19.  1:08.97 Fred Lang
20.  1:10.82 fun at the joy
21.  1:14.50 Ian Pang
22.  1:19.23 2017LAMB06
23.  1:21.80 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:25.82 G2013
25.  1:26.19 Amelia
26.  1:26.70 OJ Cubing
27.  1:29.57 ProStar
28.  1:38.44 BenChristman1
29.  1:41.77 Joe Archibald
30.  1:44.38 Antto Pitkänen
31.  1:50.20 m24816
32.  2:00.88 TheDubDubJr
33.  2:03.54 Luke Garrett
34.  2:12.00 drpfisherman
35.  2:15.68 Master_Disaster
36.  2:30.80 NaterTater23
37.  3:03.00 Mike Hughey
38.  3:23.57 Cubinwitdapizza
39.  3:32.80 ok cuber
40.  3:52.25 KingCanyon
41.  9:27.43 Jacck
42.  DNF pizzacrust
42.  DNF ARandomCuber
42.  DNF vilkkuti25
42.  DNF Thelegend12
42.  DNF Rocketcubing


*Curvy Copter*(15)
1.  4:36.35 Natanael
2.  5:12.87 Kit Clement
3.  5:27.45 G2013


Spoiler



4.  6:13.80 DGCubes
5.  7:14.37 TipsterTrickster
6.  9:11.48 VIBE_ZT
7.  13:11.24 Sean Hartman
8.  16:55.39 dollarstorecubes
9.  20:08.98 Jacck
10.  24:31.71 Mike Hughey
11.  DNF thembldlord
11.  DNF One Wheel
11.  DNF Sion
11.  DNF Hjerpower
11.  DNF Liam Wadek



*Contest results*(246)
1.  1769 Sean Hartman
2.  1703 thembldlord
3.  1610 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  1542 TheDubDubJr
5.  1528 ichcubegern
6.  1394 DhruvA
7.  1343 Michał Krasowski
8.  1314 DGCubes
9.  1217 CubicOreo
10.  1213 dollarstorecubes
11.  1211 Dream Cubing
12.  1156 Luke Garrett
13.  1130 OwenB
14.  1128 Shadowjockey
15.  1125 Awder
16.  1116 Zeke Mackay
17.  1114 Legomanz
18.  1079 Khairur Rachim
19.  1078 MrKuba600
20.  1059 Sub1Hour
21.  1058 NewoMinx
22.  1043 Kerry_Creech
23.  1021 MattP98
24.  996 TipsterTrickster
25.  986 G2013
26.  985 thecubingwizard
27.  969 boroc226han
28.  967 tJardigradHe
29.  957 NathanaelCubes
30.  925 wuque man
31.  924 JustinTimeCuber
32.  921 KrokosB
33.  917 VJW
33.  917 Fred Lang
35.  915 riz3ndrr
36.  908 smackbadatskewb
37.  890 V.Kochergin
38.  880 m24816
39.  875 Ontricus
40.  873 Pixaler
41.  860 mihnea3000
42.  856 BradyCubes08
43.  848 Clément B.
44.  841 Logan
45.  826 drpfisherman
46.  815 dycocubix
47.  811 fun at the joy
48.  809 NoProblemCubing
49.  798 BradenTheMagician
50.  785 Kit Clement
51.  768 RileyN23
52.  749 ARandomCuber
53.  746 Cooki348
54.  715 MichaelNielsen
55.  711 AidanNoogie
56.  710 Skycubes 66
57.  707 Trig0n
58.  704 nikodem.rudy
59.  702 Zac04attack
59.  702 abunickabhi
61.  691 Neb
62.  686 Coinman_
63.  677 MCuber
63.  677 Elf
65.  661 remopihel
66.  657 JakubDrobny
67.  639 Helmer Ewert
68.  636 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
69.  623 Antto Pitkänen
70.  615 Varun Mohanraj
71.  609 Hjerpower
72.  608 derek_981
73.  595 [email protected]
74.  590 ExultantCarn
75.  578 begiuli65
76.  571 Dylan Swarts
77.  565 Rubiksdude4144
78.  557 BraydenTheCuber
79.  555 Isaac Latta
80.  551 Dylan is nub
81.  537 sigalig
82.  532 Liam Wadek
83.  524 Cuz Red
84.  522 Jscuber
84.  522 david_5647
86.  519 Jami Viljanen
87.  518 brad711
88.  511 Utkarsh Ashar
89.  509 Pyra42
90.  505 VIBE_ZT
91.  503 2017LAMB06
92.  498 Axel Lönnstedt
92.  498 fortissim2
94.  489 camcuber
94.  489 SebastianCarrillo
96.  485 Jaime CG
97.  476 xyzzy
98.  475 theos
99.  470 FastCubeMaster
100.  467 cuberkid10
101.  465 Koen van Aller
102.  464 Abhi
103.  460 BLCuber8
104.  455 Parke187
105.  449 DesertWolf
106.  437 Jacck
107.  431 boby_okta
108.  421 Coneman
109.  419 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  404 TheNoobCuber
111.  395 Kered
112.  392 lumes2121
113.  384 [email protected]
114.  383 sqAree
115.  376 Henry Lipka
116.  375 CrispyCubing
117.  372 Mikikajek
118.  364 pizzacrust
119.  361 One Wheel
120.  353 Jaycubes
121.  351 OriginalUsername
122.  347 SpiFunTastic
123.  345 abhijat
124.  337 swankfukinc
125.  336 ngmh
126.  331 MartinN13
127.  327 Amelia
128.  326 LolTreeMan
129.  325 GTGil
130.  316 Ian Pang
131.  310 d2polld
132.  309 KingCanyon
133.  305 MegaCubeNoob
133.  305 turtwig
135.  302 [email protected]
135.  302 João Vinicius
135.  302 ProStar
138.  293 lucasliao0403
139.  289 revaldoah
140.  287 20luky3
141.  285 Zagros
141.  285 SmallTownCuber
143.  284 jvier
144.  279 Keroma12
145.  271 Angry_Mob
145.  271 BenChristman1
147.  268 OJ Cubing
148.  267 PlatonCuber
149.  266 hollower147
149.  266 bandi72006
149.  266 MatsBergsten
152.  265 Comvat
153.  264 PingPongCuber
153.  264 Color Cuber
155.  251 Alpha cuber
156.  248 [email protected]
157.  245 Andrew_Rizo
158.  244 Alea
158.  244 AlphaCam625
160.  238 goidlon
161.  236 sascholeks
162.  202 DonovanTheCool
163.  201 asacuber
163.  201 tavery343
165.  199 Cubing5life
165.  199 SpeedCubeReview
167.  198 Mike Hughey
168.  195 ok cuber
168.  195 wearephamily1719
168.  195 bennettstouder
171.  194 mhcubergamer
172.  192 John Benwell
173.  184 Thelegend12
174.  175 Joe Archibald
175.  173 Cubingcubecuber
176.  172 Keenan Johnson
176.  172 thatkid
178.  170 Cubinwitdapizza
179.  169 Rocketcubing
180.  167 xpoes
180.  167 buzzteam4
180.  167 Master_Disaster
183.  163 Caydoge
184.  158 WoowyBaby
185.  156 Aadil- ali
186.  155 sporteisvogel
187.  153 Awesomesaucer
188.  152 Cuberstache
189.  147 oliver sitja sichel
190.  142 colegemuth
191.  137 NaterTater23
191.  137 freshcuber.de
193.  135 rubyakdks kube
194.  130 CurlyFries
195.  127 dschieses
196.  126 RyuKagamine
197.  124 Ghost Cuber
198.  123 Pratyush Manas
198.  123 OriEy
200.  121 JC Cuber
201.  120 InlandEmpireCuber
202.  119 connorlacrosse
203.  118 dphdmn
204.  116 T1_M0
205.  114 weatherman223
206.  112 Natanael
207.  105 PokeCubes
207.  105 [email protected]
209.  92 Skittleskp
210.  90 markdlei
210.  90 vilkkuti25
212.  89 PetrusQuber
213.  84 Lvl9001Wizard
214.  74 Rollercoasterben
215.  68 kawam1123
216.  65 audiophile121
217.  63 Jmuncuber
218.  62 G0ingInsqne
218.  62 jakgun0130
220.  61 Jack314
221.  59 SoaringAscent
222.  58 Underwatercuber
222.  58 daniel678
224.  57 ItsSnazzle
225.  56 MarkA64
226.  53 Valken
227.  48 Nathanael Robertson
228.  47 Manatee 10235
229.  43 skewby_cuber
229.  43 Bart Van Eynde
231.  38 TommyC
232.  37 Het
233.  29 elimescube
234.  28 Ben Whitmore
234.  28 SolidJoltBlue
236.  27 Teh Keng Foo
236.  27 Osipov Aleksander
238.  25 davidr
239.  24 Bogdan
240.  18 EngineeringBrian
241.  17 TheodorNordstrand
242.  15 Cubing Box
243.  14 Gatornade
244.  8 Sion
245.  5 Miri
246.  4 luckyboy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2020)

246 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 202!

That means our winner this week is *connorlacrosse!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 10, 2020)

I want an additional honoring for top 3 in kinch xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2020)

ichcubegerne said:


> I want an additional honoring for top 3 in kinch xD


Heh - you would. Maybe I'll add it if I have time.


----------

